# 2012

## lubezniy

** 

         ,      2011 : -1,  , -6-2     -6-3   -6-4. ,  ,   2012  ,     ,       10%  ,      (512  ).           ,        192  .       ,  512 ,  -6-3.           .   :        ,         -6-3.   (     ,   ),     ,   -6-3  :       ,       ,  512 . ., ,                -  .

** 

       ,    -6-3    ,          .  ,  ,  ,  , ,         .
       CheckXML-    24  2012 .  ,          .

** 

     28  (,        ). CheckXML, ,   -   :  ,    ,      ,            .      :         ()        -6-3 (   .      , , -6-3;    ,    ).   ,   ,      ;   , .     .

----------


## tv06

.      -       ?    -6-3,    ?

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## tv06

?))) 
 :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ?)))


*tv06*,    ?  ,   63.... :Big Grin:

----------


## tv06

-     ... :Sad:     -   !

----------


## tv06

:Diablo: 

 -    ,   ( ),  ( ,  )

----------

> -     ...    -   !


           ,    ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ...     ...


,     "" ?   :Wow: 
 -  ,        ,  -6-3  -6-4   ...

----------


## 2007

> ,     "" ?


 -  .

----------


## 2007

> -   !


         6-3.         .
 ,         6-3   ,  , ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-   ...   :Frown: 
   ,     ()-  ...  
       ... :Wink:

----------

> ...


  ???    ???

----------


## 1980

, ,        ?

----------

,             -6-3. 
  ...

----------


## Melenelena

-  01.01  31.12.2012         .   .

----------

> -  01.01  31.12.2012         .   .

----------


## sashaB

,      (  SPu-orb),    -1 -  ,     checkXML-UFA  -.

1.1.     
a.		30	        -1 c     201,202,203,      6-3
_____________
 : 10, 20 - , 30   - .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      (  SPu-orb),    -1 -  ,     checkXML-UFA  -.
> 
> 1.1.     
> a.		30	        -1 c     201,202,203,      6-3
> _____________
>  : 10, 20 - , 30   - .


 -  ?    -6-3 ?

----------


## sashaB



----------


## sashaB

> . checkXML-UFA  -.

----------


## 2007

> 


*sashaB*,    .     ,     .     .   .

----------


## Rint

8.2.13.219. ,   .     ,  " "    ,     -6-3,     -6-3       ..   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     -6-3,     -6-3


   .       -3  ?   ,    (6-2(1), 6-2, -1, 6-3)   ,        - 3  4. ,  3. ,     -1   6-3.

----------


## Matorka

lubezniy,   ,         -6-3,  -  28.12       ,  ? .

----------

.  ))

----------

> lubezniy,   ,         -6-3,  -  28.12       ,  ? .


  . ,     .  CheckXML (   512 000  ),    .      .

----------

> ,         -6-3,  -  28.12       ,  ? .


    ?    ?         ,   ( )  -6-3,     4   ...     (    ).

----------


## Matorka

> ?    ?         ,   ( )  -6-3,     4   ...     (    ).


   : -50000, -50000, -50000,    -0,00, -40230,  -50000
 -6-3: -50000, -50000, -50000,   .
     .

 ! 2. ...-...-... ..    -   : -6-3 - 602230,00  - 512000,00

----------

,    , .    .   .  3   -1  9 .,      (     , ..  ,     ).       . :     3  (   9 . )     ,      2012    145 -1     ?           .  9 .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> : -50000, -50000, -50000,    -0,00, -40230,  -50000
>  -6-3: -50000, -50000, -50000,   .
>      .
> 
>  ! 2. ...-...-... ..    -   : -6-3 - 602230,00  - 512000,00


        -6-3?
   "  "?     .

----------


## Rint

*2007*,     ?    :   "  "   ,     .   -1      -6-3.      ,   ))

----------


## Rint

. ,   5 ,      4..     .

----------


## lubezniy

> . ,   5 ,      4..     .


    .        1.

----------

*Rint*,               ,      ...   ,    1       ...

----------


## Rint

> .        1.


  ,     . .  ""      . ,   4 ,      3.




> *Rint*,               ,      ...   ,    1       ...


  " "?     ?   -6-3     " ".  2011-      - , ,   + -6-3  .     -  .   2011  :Smilie:

----------

" "    ,  ...

----------


## Rint

,     ))

----------

?  :Smilie: ))
    -  ?

 -         ...

----------


## Matorka

> -6-3?
>    "  "?     .


  ,         ,         ,     (  5). .

----------


## Rint

> ? ))
>     -  ?
>  -         ...


-       . ""     ".."  .

----------

?

----------


## Rint

1: 8.2 (8.2.13.219)
    (), 2.5 (2.5.60.1)

----------

-      ?
http://its.1c.ru/db/updinfo#content:31:1

----------


## Rint

:Frown: 
    -    "".

----------

,   (     ),    4   .         ,      ,    ? :Frown:

----------

*Rint*, 60.1-     "", ..      29-...   ...

      60.2  60.3  :Smilie:

----------


## Rint

> *Rint*, 60.1-     "", ..      29-...   ...
> 
>       60.2  60.3


-,      ,    ,            :yes: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Rint

> ,   (     ),    4   .         ,      ,    ?


  ,    ().  .

----------

> ,    ().  .


,  .              .   SPu-orb .  ,  ,  ?...          . :Frown: 
    25 ,   10 .  ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      ,    ?


**,  6-3 ?

----------

> **,  6-3 ?


  (    ),   .
 ?
       ?

.. ,  , , !       ((((

----------

, ,  -6-1   , :
  01.10.12  22.12.12    .    1,5-
  23.12.12-31.12.12     .  3- ,     ?

----------

, *lubezniy*,    ,     ,       ,      4       .
 ,  ,   13 (          ),     .

----------


## MrJones

,   .,  3.18 (),      3  2012     . 
       1   31  2012   -6-3  -6-4,      1   31  2012   -6-2  -6-2. 

      ,         1   31  2012  (-6-2  -6-2.) -          4 ?     ,    -6-2     "    3   "...

----------


## 2007

> 01.10.12  22.12.12    .    1,5-
>   23.12.12-31.12.12     .  3- ,     ?


01.10.12 - 22.12.12 - 
23.12.12- 31.12.12

----------


## 2007

> ,         1   31  2012 (-6-2  -6-2.)


 6-2 6-2      4

----------

,  -  -6-3, -6-4  -6-2, -6-3  1 ( 8-)?

----------

Spu_orb
   : "         ,     -1     "
   2     52 (   -  )  
 52   ?

----------

, !   CheckXML. 
1.  : 
"!!!20: .  2.   01.    .   ?" 
   ,    2    .    ?
2.   :
"***40:  .   ,   _____ ( -6-3)".     , -  -1  ?

----------


## 2007

> 2     52 (   -  )


     .
   ?   .

----------


## MrJones

.    -        2012      ,        2013 .      2012           2012 ? (          1  2013)

----------


## MrJones

-          ?       4   3  (   )?

----------

, ,  -6-2 .      .  ,     . 114 -1,      (  . 144 -1)   .  ,    ?

----------

*Rint*,  ...   ...

   ,  -6-3  **  .

----------


## dao

" "   ""   "     " -   -6-3              +   -6-3.   "     "  -6-3    .
   1

----------

!    .              CheckXml.          .

   ....      13.01.2013 .  -     .    ?   ,          2010 . :Frown: 

  -           ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         ,         ,     (  5). .


   -    (. )   .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> !    .              CheckXml.          .
> 
>    ....      13.01.2013 .  -     .    ?   ,          2010 .
> 
>   -           ?


    CheckXML   ,      .  ,  ,  http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf .

----------


## lubezniy

> , *lubezniy*,    ,     ,       ,      4       .
>  ,  ,   13 (          ),     .


 ,         ?

----------

!
   17 ,           :

1.1.     6-3  -1 
a.  30   * -6-3 (  ***)   ****  ** *** * **** *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** **** * *** * **  *240  *241 * -1***   6-3:2887013,09,***  -1:3028348,89 

b.  30   * -6-3   ****  * ** ***   * ** *  * *****, ***  ** **** * * * * * ** ***   * *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** ****  ***,  **** * *211, *212, *213, *231, *232  *233 * -1  ***  * * ( **  * -1 *** ** 2 ***** * *211, *212, *213, *231, *232  *233 **  ** 2 * -1).   ** *** ** *   6-3:2887013,09,* *  * ****   6-3:3028348,89 

      512.  ,          -    -6-3               -6-3     ... 

:
   ?

----------

-     (  ):
-2, -6-3, -6-4  ?     ?

----------

,       ,  512 000 .
_ ,       ,  512 000 .,     ._
   .     .
   , ..     -1 (     10%  )     .
    ?

----------


## jason+

! 

   ,   2 ,      .      : -1, -6-2, -6-2, -6-3, -6-4. 
       ?      ?

----------


## Rint

> *Rint*,  ...   ...
> 
>    ,  -6-3  **  .


 :     .      .  :Rotate:  ,   ,    .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
  !  :yes:

----------


## -595

!  " ". 
 "  "   "   "        ? 
     ,    10 %-   .

----------

- ,      -1  ?

,  ,    . :Embarrassment:

----------

*lubezniy*,      .

----------


## Anna_G

:
 ,   ,  -6-2  ,   -1 

   ,     -1      ,       -   ,          (   - 512 000 .).
www.pfrf.ru/ot_moscow

 ,      -        .

( ,        )

 :       (   )  ...

----------

> ,       ,  512 000 .
> _ ,       ,  512 000 .,     ._
>    .     .
>    , ..     -1 (     10%  )     .
>     ?


  .
,         -1      / .
,          10%     . 
,     :Embarrassment: 

   :     ,   %% .  . .

----------


## jason+

!

----------

,             .   1  (  ).      .

----------

> ! 
> 
>    ,   2 ,      .      : -1, -6-2, -6-2, -6-3, -6-4. 
>        ?      ?


,

----------

> ,             .   1  (  ).      .


-1

----------


## artellab

-  ,      , -1, -6-2, -6-3  -6-4?      -1,   .      ,  ?  -6-2, -6-3  -6-4       ?  :Redface:

----------

> -  ,      , -1, -6-2, -6-3  -6-4?      -1,   .      ,  ?  -6-2, -6-3  -6-4       ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## artellab

> 


,  ,     ,  - ,    ,  ,        -1    .     .      -6-2, -6-3  -6-4   ?

----------

> ,  ,     ,  - ,    ,  ,        -1    .     .      -6-2, -6-3  -6-4   ?


         ,     ?

   ,   ,       :Smilie: 
       ?

----------


## Helen1809

,   .     4 .     .   -6-3,   ?

----------

*Helen1809*,  -1

----------


## Helen1809

> *Helen1809*,  -1


  -6-1  -       . -      - .   ?

----------

*Helen1809*,  ,   .            , ..       .   -1    -6-1

----------


## Helen1809

> *Helen1809*,  ,   .            , ..       .   -1    -6-1


 .   ,      )

----------

!   -    -    ( ,  ).    ,      ?   -          ?

 .    2009.          15.   ""           ?  -          ,    -     ,    .

----------

-1 .     ( )   .

----------


## 2007

> 15.


          ?





> ""           ?


    ,   .   ,    -.

----------


## ZaOJJ

> *Helen1809*,  ,   .            , ..       .   -1    -6-1


   ,          (     ) ,       10 %  .      .

----------


## olga.1958

. .       .       .   - ,        512 . .     :         .      ???   .     ""?

----------

*-      512000?*

 :   -6-3  -1.

  :
1. -6-3 - ""  "  "  .
:    -6-1(2)    -6-3.
13640.00  33000.00

    ,  :

2. -6-3 - "  " -   22%.
   -6-3  -1  
___________________________________________________________________________
                                         //                           
                                    //     .   
                      .  .   //      (     
                                                  //   .  )
____________________________________________________________________________________
       -6-3                     1139562.12           //           1051562.12
        -1                      1139562.12               //       1139562.12
                              0.00             //          -88000.00

----------

,          . 
 (150 .    -1)    .

----------

-6-3   -6-4

----------

.

   ,     -6-4  -6-3 (    2012.)

     ....

----------

?

----------

-11   ?

----------


## 2007

> -6-3   -6-4


   ?




> -6-4  -6-3


   .          ,  .

----------


## Ulyanka

!
, ,   (3.0.58.2)  -6-1  ,               (   ,    ).     ?     ?

----------


## strelka198

,          .?   ,          ?
  -    ?

----------


## 2007

> .?   ,          ?


. .




> ?


 ?

----------


## strelka198

> . .
> 
>  ?


    -6-3   ?

          " "   ?        ?   ?

----------


## 2007

> -6-3   ?








> " "   ?


.

----------


## strelka198

> .


    ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


  .   .   .

----------


## Anetta83

,  .         (  ,   ).          3 (   , ..  ,  ,         13%,   30%).      ,   ,     .    4      ,           . ,       ,    ,  ,    .      ?  ,  ,      ,     ?
   .

----------


## strelka198

> .   .   .


,    9       -    .      ?

----------

*strelka198*,     -...      ...

----------


## strelka198

-           ,    ?

----------


## strelka198

> *strelka198*,     -...      ...


  ,     -  ((

----------


## strelka198

?     , -    ,     ...

          , ..

----------


## Oleg 67



----------


## Oleg 67



----------

*Oleg 67*,  ?  - , .   -

----------

Anetta83,        .

----------

,    - ,  -6.3        26%    + 10% ?

----------

> ,  -6.3        26%    + 10%


    - 10%     , 1 ,

----------

!    ,   28 , 2 -.  -1   ,    .       ?       ?
     -6-1  -6-3.       ?    ?     ,  ?

----------

** ,  ,  -1  .

----------

26,  22

----------


## 2007

> -1   ,    .       ?


   - .
          ?    .

----------

!
           ,    ,   ,        .    3  1000  2600     ( 150) -3600.     ,        "   ",    .         "     "   "  ".       ?  ,      3.18

----------


## 2007

> 3  1000  2600     ( 150) -3600.


1000-2600=-1600
  -   .))
   150    9 ?

----------

> 1000-2600=-1600
>   -   .))
>    150    9 ?


    3  ,  150   9  -2000

----------

> ?


- ,     :Embarrassment:  

      (           +   /  ),          , ?

----------


## lenababaeva

.      . 10%    512 ..  ?

----------

,    ?       4 ,         ( 3 .  )      ....

----------

**, ,          ...    ...           =

----------


## 2007

> (           +   /  ),          , ?


.    ,         .






> 3  ,  150   9  -2000


        .      ==1000.
       -  1000,  2600.

----------

(,   )

      27 .   (        )    ..
    ...   ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> )


   ?

----------


## Skazo4ka

1.5 .  ,          (-   /    ).         ,      ?     ?         , .

----------


## 2007

> ?     ?


    ,    .

----------

> **, ,          ...    ...           =



        .      ==1000.
       -  1000,  2600.[/QUOTE]

!  !   ""          :Embarrassment: .    !

----------

> ?

----------

> 


 :       (      27 .)
 :    1 . 
  1,53.(((...

----------


## 333

> - 10%     , 1 ,


 
  22%, )

----------


## strelka198

.           ,    ,        2  -,           ?       ,         ,       ....                    .

----------

> 22%, )


, ,   1 7.7   -6-3 ,  10%,   ? .

----------


## 2007

> ?


,            01.01.2010.




> ,         ,       ....


     150     0,   ,    4 ,    6-2 (6-1).      -       -

----------


## olynka1403

.      ,  .       .       -1 .211  212.       ..         .   2 ,3  2012 ,      2012  ?      -1  .   (    )?       2012 ??

----------

.      .  2.5.56.2.   .       .   (   )          .     .               . ..
1.   CHECKXML.  09.08.2012.

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG--DCK-00008

       :      .
       : ""12750.00
       : 9476
        50
             -  
            0

2.    CHECKXML.  09.08.2012.

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG--DCK-00008

       :   " "
       ""
       :""13000.00"/
       : 4202
       : 52
                        -  
                       0
   ?

----------

,     SPU -6,      28  2012      (3 )    ?      ?   ?

----------


## -36

-6-1           17

----------


## -36

,   3     :Wink:

----------

,     ???  :Redface:

----------


## olynka1403

www.pfrf.ru

----------


## 2007

> 10%     , 1 ,


** ,      ?      1 7.7 -  .    6-3,      10%    .  :Frown:         .

----------

> ,      ?


   8.2.        , ,      ,     ,   -

----------

.
    :
1.  -1    749 278,58,    6-4 749 279 ()    ?
2.       18     (),     9            (142),   " ",   -    2010 .     (1 8,2),         150   , .  18 .         ,      18 ?
     .

----------

,  -    ,      ,   ,     .      . , 202 .

----------

> www.pfrf.ru


   21.01.2012  :Wow: 

    ?

----------


## -36

,   -6-4  -6-3  17.7

----------

,   -6-1  -6-3? -.    ?

----------


## 2007

> -6-1  -6-3? -.    ?


** ,    .    .
  ,  ,    6-1   .

----------

> ,  ,    6-1   .


    -  ,  ,   -  ,   .     -1    ,    .    , ,   .

----------


## dinama

?      (   Spu orb)     .  "  ",  " ".    ,        -  .       . ,  .   .    ,  .

----------


## K$U

!  ,    ...
 2 . 1 -      1,5 .
2 - -   /. /
 ?
-1, -6-2, -6-1, -6-3, -6-3, -6-4.  -?    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> -1, -6-2, -6-1, -6-3, -6-3, -6-4.


 :yes:

----------

.   1 7 ,  -6-3 -    ,          3- .      50 .        .  ?    ?

----------


## dinama

,    ?

----------

*dinama*,

----------


## lubezniy

> 21.01.2012 
>     ?


-,   .   2013 .

----------

> -,   .   2013 .


,    ,     :Smilie: 
!!!  :yes:

----------


## -1980

> ?      (   Spu orb)     .  "  ",  " ".    ,        -  .       . ,  .   .    ,  .


*dinama*,   ??
   ,      4 -   ,    ( ),     )
  ,      ((       09.08.12..   ,   ?

----------


## Rint

.


   vlsverkapf       .   ,        ,      , ,   2010      ,        ,      (  5 ).

----------


## Rint

8.2   "   "?  :    .. ?   .
**,   .  :Wink: 

,     , -6-3  , ..          .           .

----------

,       -1  -6-2 
   .
 2-34  :Wow: 
  !!!

----------


## -1980

> *dinama*,   ??
>    ,      4 -   ,    ( ),     )
>   ,      ((       09.08.12..   ,   ?


,     )

----------

> ,       -1  -6-2 
>    .
>  2-34 
>   !!!


       .
       2010.
         3 .
   2013 .

----------

> .
>        2010.
>          3 .
>    2013 .


     .
 2010         1  .
 2011   .      .
    2-34  :Frown:

----------

> .
>  2010         1  .
>  2011   .      .
>     2-34


   ,   -1  ,   .
  ,    -1   -    .

----------

> ,   -1  ,   .
>   ,    -1   -    .


   ,       ,   1  
 :Dezl:

----------


## Lyubov K

!
    ,     .
    .  4   ,     ,   10%.     ""   .    : 
 231    108755.00          -        27730,00    81025,00
 232    331339,00   45660,00    70310,00    215369,00

 252     44009,40     4566,00      9804,00     29639,40

    ""   1.       .      69  -1     .....  ?

          ?     ?

----------

> ,       ,   1


   ?
  -1   3  4 .
    .

----------

> !
>     ,     .
>     .  4   ,     ,   10%.     ""   .    : 
>  231    108755.00          -        27730,00    81025,00
>  232    331339,00   45660,00    70310,00    215369,00
> 
>  252     44009,40     4566,00      9804,00     29639,40
> 
>     ""   1.       .      69  -1     .....  ?
> ...


    110, 111, 112, 113, 114.
      .
   10%  .

----------


## Ta2ska



----------


## Ta2ska

> ,  -    ,      ,   ,     .      . , 202 .


            "" ?

----------

1 7 ,  -6-3 -    ,          3- .      50 .        .     ?

----------

1  7.7.,  ,   :

1.   * -6-3 (  ***)   ****  ** *** * **** *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** **** * *** * **  *240  *241 * -1***   6-3:35984510,81,***  -1:29636519,37

2. * * ****  ** ** *  ** * ** **  ** ** *  ***** * ** ** ** ***  **** * * -6-1(2)  * **** *   3 ***  ***, **** ***** * **  **, **, **  * *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** ****  * -6-3,  **. ***   6-1(2): 9888,56, ***  ** *   6-3: 48077,8254

      !!!    .   ,  -6-3  ,   ,  !!! !

----------

> 1  7.7.,  ,   :
> 
> 1.   * -6-3 (  ***)   ****  ** *** * **** *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** **** * *** * **  *240  *241 * -1***   6-3:35984510,81,***  -1:29636519,37
> 
> 2. * * ****  ** ** *  ** * ** **  ** ** *  ***** * ** ** ** ***  **** * * -6-1(2)  * **** *   3 ***  ***, **** ***** * **  **, **, **  * *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** ****  * -6-3,  **. ***   6-1(2): 9888,56, ***  ** *   6-3: 48077,8254
> 
>       !!!    .   ,  -6-3  ,   ,  !!! !



      512 .    ,      !    (

----------

.xlsРСВ.xlsРСВ.xls


> ?
>   -1   3  4 .
>     .

----------

> 1  7.7.,  ,   :
> 
> 1.    -6-3 (  )                         240  241  -1
>    6-3: 35984510,81,
>   -1: 29636519,37
> 
>  2.                            -6-1(2)       3   ,      , ,                 -6-3,  .    6-1(2): 9888,56, 
>       6-3: 48077,8254
> 
> ...


   ?
  512000?

----------

> .xlsРСВ.xlsРСВ.xls


   ?

,  .

----------

-6-3      ,    ,       10%. 

*  :*
   6-3: 35 984 510,81,
  -1: 29 636 519,37

   6-1(2): 9888,56, 
      6-3: 48077,8254

, ,   -1   ",   
    ,   8  
 24  2009 .  212-" - 231  232 .

    69 ?      4 ?

----------

> -6-3      ,    ,       10%. 
> 
> *  :*
>    6-3: 35 984 510,81,
>   -1: 29 636 519,37
> 
>    6-1(2): 9888,56, 
>       6-3: 48077,8254
> 
> ...


    512 ..

 -1  231  232  2  = 6347991,44 -       29636519,37 = 35 984 510  !
     .  ,  -   -6-3  -  -   !

----------

> 512 ..
> 
>   -1  231  232  2  = 6347991,44 -       29636519,37 = 35 984 510  !
>       .  ,  -   -6-3  -  -   !


        -1,    . 
    : CheckXML  CheckXML-.

----------

**, 

  .   ?
  ,  .
CheckXML      .

:      ?   ?

,     .
     ,    .

----------

** , 
 ,    !
 .
 :Smilie:

----------

**, 

   :   = ,      4        ?

----------

> -1,    . 
>     : CheckXML  CheckXML-.


1  7  331 
  1 7  -  545
-   ,   ?

     ,   ...

----------


## Ta2ska

> **, 
> 
>   .   ?
>   ,  .
> CheckXML      .
> 
> :      ?   ?
> 
> ,     .
>      ,    .


CheckXML   ,   (((.        -6-3.   .

----------

> 1  7  331 
>   1 7  -  545
> -   ,   ?
> 
>      ,   ...


 1 7  ,  7-  ,    . .
  ""?

----------

> 1 7  ,  7-  ,    . .
>   ""?


 1.1.73  26.09.12.

----------

> CheckXML   ,   (((.        -6-3.   .


         .
,        . .
  .

    .  :
CheckXML-Ufa,  1.1.78  21.01.2013.
CheckXML  10.01.2013 .

----------

> 1.1.73  26.09.12.


 -,   
CheckXML-Ufa,  1.1.78  21.01.2013.
CheckXML  10.01.2013 .

----------

> **, 
> 
>    :   = ,      4        ?


  4 .   ,     - .
 ,  .  , -   .      10% .
     ?  :Wow:

----------

> 4 .   ,     - .
>  ,  .  , -   .      10% .
>      ?


    ,     ,  10%       .

----------

> ,     ,  10%       .


 ,     .    .
 -       ,       10% ?

----------

> ,     .    .
>  -       ,       10% ?


 . , .

:   252  6        150  3,    150 . .

----------

> . , .


 ,           :Smilie: 

** ,    ?    ,   ?

----------

> ,          
> 
> ** ,    ?    ,   ?


     . ,  . .,  .
    ,     .

----------

, !
, ,  /      ,  .   =?,  ,      ..

----------

> /      ,  .   =?,  ,      ..


 :yes:

----------


## 2007

> /


  ?     ?



> .   =?


  ,     .
     150  -1  9          ?

----------


## aero

-1 ( )  100   2012  +70,  130=70,  140=70,  150=-21     4.,  4.     -21.     100=70, 130=70, 140=70, 143=-21, 144=-21. ?

----------


## -1980

,    ?

----------

. :Wow: 
,   ,   ...
   ?  ???

----------

.-   ?     :  ?

----------

> .
> ,   ,   ...
>    ?  ???


       .        .   ,

----------

..
   ,   , .. .150 (.)      126 .,    144   ,   ,       .  ..         "",      /     , ??

----------


## 2007

> "",


 .   .
      01.01.2010?     .      ,     .
       .    ,      .

----------

,        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


         -1.     .   150    1,26  .    .

----------

> -1.     .   150    1,26  .    .


   ,    .          (.. 144      - 6 - 2      )

----------

-  " ",       ,   ((      ...

----------

> -1..


    ,   -  .

----------

> -  " ",       ,   ((      ...


   -,  ,  ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------

,,          ,   2-?

----------


## 2007

> ,,          ,


 http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/
2-       http://forum.npul.ru/viewtopic.php?p=62239#62239

----------


## 2007

> ,    .


      ,   -    .     20   10 .     .




> 144      - 6 - 2


,  .

----------

,      512 .   ?  8-   6-3    ,    ,  ,      .   ?  -   ?

----------

> ,  .


  ,      ..  1,26,    ,     ..   ???

----------


## 2007

> ..  1,26


, .





> 


  .  ,      -   .           .
 ,            ,  ,       .

----------

> ,      512 .   ?  8-   6-3    ,    ,  ,      .   ?  -   ?


   ?
   -6-3   512 .

----------

59.2

----------

, ,    5120000  -3?         ? 1   ,     512000

----------


## Skazo4ka

-  "    -6-3 (  )     л, л  *л            *        240,241, *231, 232, 233  -1,  ,  4 .   6-3:5515829,02,*  -1:5723829,02"
   208000,              512 . . 
      ?  -  .  -1        232,  -6-3              ,    "      "  208000 .

----------


## 2007

> "      "  208000 .


    .     .
       ,  .     ,      .

----------


## Skazo4ka

> .     .


       208000  -6-3-   "      "?       ...  10%, /     .

----------


## 2007

> 208000  -6-3-   "      "?








> ...  10%, /     .


     .   ,     .   ,  ...

----------


## Skazo4ka

, . 
    .     ,           300      .    , ..        + 300   .           -300   " ".    _6-3          .       " " = " ",    "    300 ."
     "5.1.      6-3   6-1(2), :***-27*-*** **, :  
a.		30	           *           *     -6-1(2)       3   ,       3                *   -6-3,  .    6-1(2): 8973,00,       6-3: 8889,62=(40407,35)*(/100)"......   ...       ?

----------

> " " = " ",    "    300 ."
>      "5.1.      6-3   6-1..       ?


  -300   ,

----------


## Elenaj

, .     -1,  6-3,  6-4 .      6-2   6-2?...            6-4      .

----------

> , .
> 
> 
>   .  ,      -   .           .
>  ,            ,  ,       .


  3.18,      ,         ,       ,    
                .

----------

, .

 , -6-3, -6-4, -6-2,  -6-2.  .  ?

----------

, ,  
 2012      ( . )     (-    )
       4- ,       ,      
 3-         -6-1,    ,     


    4-        -6-2 ?
     ,    
        -6-1    ?

----------


## 2007

> 3-         -6-1,    ,


    ?       6-2





> 4-        -6-2 ?


,  .





> , -6-3, -6-4, -6-2,  -6-2.  .  ?


  6-1,  .

----------

> ?       6-2


 - ,     ""
     -6-1

----------


## Skazo4ka

> -300   ,


   ,      .  4          ...

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,     ""
>      -6-1


  ...  ,       .                          -  -6-1,  -6-2.   ""     ,     .      192.

----------

> ...  ,       .                          -  -6-1,  -6-2.   ""     ,     .      192.


,         -  -6-1

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         -  -6-1


 .     -6-2.

----------

> .     -6-2.


   !

,   ""    ?
  ,    ,    ,    -6-3
  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> 
> ,   ""    ?
>   ,    ,    ,    -6-3
>   ,


 .  ""  192 -      ,  .           ,    ,     -4      ,        .

----------

> .  ""  192 -      ,  .           ,    ,     -4      ,        .


    , ..       3- ,       3- 
..       01.07
   ,      01.07

----------

> ?     ?
>   ,     .
>      150  -1  9          ?


,   /  ,   .   150 -1  9   ,  ,   2012. .
 .     = ?      ?
!

----------

,      ,

----------

> ?


  ,

----------

!

----------

*Ta2ska*, ,      -   ,       ,    .   -  .

----------


## 2306

-1  -6-3. 1     : "   ,    -6-3   л, л  л (8 829 504,44),     "    "   240, 241, 231, 232  233  2  -1    01, 52  53 (15 338 164,40)  !"
    .          / ,       .           . -    . 
    ?  1  ?

----------


## Jess05

> , ,   1 7.7   -6-3 ,  10%,   ? .


    .  :Dezl:  :Help!:

----------


## Marrry

?
   .

----------


## 2007

> ?
>    .


  6-3     .
  6-2 (6-1)    ,         .   ,         (6-2)

----------

*2306*,       ...

----------

.   2010       100 .    2011         Check XML   .     2012  Check XML  :
** **** ****  * ** ** *  ***** * ** ***, * ***  **** ** ***  ** **** ** ** * 6-2 * * * ( ** ** ** 1  ) ***, ****  *** **: -  1 ** - * 144 ****  ** *** ***  * 4 ** 1 ** (-1) * * 150 *** ** **, *** **  * *** ***  * 4  * (-) ***  *** ***  * 100 *** ** **, *** **  ** *** ***  * 4  * (-) ***  *** ***; -  **  **** ***, * * 100  ** ** ** -1  * **** ***** ****: ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).** **** * 150  100  * (+) ****  **  ****.***  * * 6-2:8370,00,**  * -1:8470,00

    100 ?

----------


## Marrry

> 6-3     .
>   6-2 (6-1)    ,         .   ,         (6-2)


  .    01.11.2012  31.12.2012. ,    -6-2   ?

----------


## 2306

> *2306*,       ...


   ...        ??

----------


## Marrry

-6-3   -?
    ,       - -?
, .
   !!!

----------



----------


## -595

!  
    (   512,000).
  !!!
1.   6-2   6-3      .

  10%      (     )   ???? 
   .     .!

2.          .

 .114  1   . 252  2. ???

  .      .

       ??????
 !!!    ?          ???

----------


## 2306

> 


, ,  .        1,5 ,  -6-3     ??

----------


## _

.

,      4 (!)    .    512000 .   8,2.   .

  -6-3    512000     .

 -  .     ,    (    ,    )

"   -6-3 (  )     л, л  *л            *        240,241, *231, 232, 233  -1,  ,  4 .  * 6-3:1200*,*  *-1:1350*" 

(   )

    6-3   ,  . 

  -   .


 -  .    . 

   -     , 
       (   )

  :

-  *-6-3*   "          " - *1350* *-1 - 1200*

?    .  ,       -6-3  .     .

  ,   ,   -6-3    , "   ". 

  ,   .  - "      ". .   -6-3  ?  ? "   ,    ". ,      .  "" ( )   .     . 

  ,  .


   .       :

    2012  :     (,   )  .        140-144    ,  ,   ,      10%  .  10%     ,   -6-2       .    ,      ,      .  -. 

         ,     10%,   ,   ,    ,  ,      .       - "     " ()

      -  -6-3      ? ( , )

 -

----------


## 2007

> -6-3      ?


.http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=481554

----------



----------


## 2306

> 


,     . -6-3        -       ?   ,         ?

----------


## 2007

> 


    6-3  ,     1,5,




> -6-3      -
>    2012   ( .    
> -6-3).


     6-3 - . -   ,      . 
   .      = 100 .
  6-3  100 .    0. ?

----------


## 2306

?

----------


## _

> .http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=481554


   -    ,    :

"    ."

(((

    - ( 1  ,      -   ) -    .     - ..

 -(

----------

, ,   -6-2    10%     512000?

----------


## 2306

!  :Smilie:          ,  ,      (  512 000 -     ),   .         :Smilie:

----------

*2306*,       -6-3...      ...   ,

----------


## 2306

> *2306*,       -6-3...      ...   ,


 !        !

----------


## lenski

.     3.19       
01.10.2012- 31.12.2012 . 
01.01.2012-31.12.2012 
  ?
 4      ?

----------

*lenski*,  ?  4 .  6-3

----------


## lenski



----------


## -595

> -,   
> CheckXML-Ufa,  1.1.78  21.01.2013.
> CheckXML  10.01.2013 .


     ?   .

----------


## 2007

http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------


## -595

CheckXML  10.01.2013      512 000 .  "  !"
  ?     ?            ? 
           ?

----------


## Elenaj

,        PsvRSV  PU RSV?

----------


## 2007

> PsvRSV  PU RSV?


,    .

----------


## Elenaj

> ,    .


)))

----------


## vik1406

! , ,      -6-2,    28/09/12 (  )?    ,       .    -6-2.

----------

> ! , ,      -6-2,    28/09/12 (  )?    ,       .    -6-2.

----------


## vik1406

!

----------


## N3008

> .
> 
> ,      4 (!)    .    512000 .   8,2.   .
> 
>   -6-3    512000     .
> 
>  -  .     6-3   ,  . 
> 
>   -   .
> ...


 !
          -    ...

  -  -   ,       :

  1 7.7    ,      :
   -6-3 (  )     л, л  л                -    240,241, 231, 232, 233  -1,  ,  4 .Ӭ   6-3:2963,37,Ӭ  -1:3598,81

  -6-3     512 .,      231  232 . 635.00
 2963+635= 3598.00   -1

  ,    10%        ? , !

----------


## AntonK

" 5".
    -6-4. -6-3  1  (1 ), -6-4  ,      ???
 .

----------


## 2007

> ???


   .   6-3  6-4  .

----------

10%  (  -6-2   ,              512000  ?

----------


## AntonK

> .   6-3  6-4  .


..     : 1: -1 
2: -6-2  
3: -6-3+-6-4
?

----------

> ..     : 1: -1 
> 2: -6-2  
> 3: -6-3+-6-4
> ?


   -6-2?

----------


## AntonK

> -6-2?


     ? -6-2  .
.. 4   5  , ?

----------

> ? -6-2  .
> .. 4   5  , ?


    ?   4-    ? 

 4    5 ( 6) 
  ,     -6-2    ... -

----------


## -

! , -,    -      .,       ( ,  ).     -    .      ? )))    ,        (  ),  -             ,   -  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/


  CheckXML  10 .  CheckXML       " ".   -   .

----------

11   ?

----------

, ,     144  1  1   -6-2  ??

----------

,

----------


## 2007

> 11   ?

----------

> ,


     ,    ?
   - -6-2  ""  4   ,    ,    ( ,   ),     -1. ?

----------

> ,    ?
>    - -6-2  ""  4   ,    ,    ( ,   ),     -1. ?


  ,

----------

> ,


 ,    4 ,     -...

----------

01.10.12   01.01.13,       6

----------

-   -6-2    ,       150   -1  1?

----------

> 01.10.12   01.01.13,       6


 010113  .     .
  011012    ?

----------

> -   -6-2    ,       150   -1  1?


  150  9   0

----------

> 011012    ?


150   9

----------

> 150  9   0


 .       .

----------

**,          6-2.

----------

""   (     )    .  ,   ...

----------

> **,          6-2.


  ,   .
  ,   ,     ?

----------

.       113

----------

> .       113


  )   )

----------


## Nolina

260 -1.  512 . :   - 1 ,   - 1 . ( ),   - 2  (    1).     2,      1+1+2   4.     3 .  ?

----------


## Nolina

, ,     3 "..."

----------


## -36

,    -1

----------

*-36*, ,

----------


## -36

.

----------

*-36*, 6-3    1,2,3

----------


## -36



----------

> : -50000, -50000, -50000,    -0,00, -40230,  -50000
>  -6-3: -50000, -50000, -50000,   .
>      .
> 
>  ! 2. ...-...-... ..    -   : -6-3 - 602230,00  - 512000,00


    .    , ,       512000    .  -3   .  ,  .  .

----------


## EMILYA

!!!      ,     -6-1  -6-3.     ,   .  , ,        ???

----------

"    6-2:58731,23,   -1:58729,94".        1        .     ""(..             ,  )            1,29   1,98  .        .     ? , .      ,            .

----------


## 2007

> ???

----------

** , 
    1,00
  -1   2  251  (     ).     .
     ,     ,    100 %   :Smilie:

----------

,

----------


## natalinsha

, ))
 .    -6-3.     01.01-01.12,   -    !  2011    (((  ?

----------


## 2007

> 01.01-01.12


 .   01.01.12 - 31.12.12?  :Smilie:

----------

> , ))
>  .    -6-3.     01.01-01.12,   -    !  2011    (((  ?


  .   01.01.12-31.12.12,   ,      .      .

----------

?          !!!

----------


## Rint

1  .

----------


## -595

!   !     .    . 

 CheckXML  10.01.2013      512 000 .  "  !"
  ?     ?            ? 
           ?

----------


## EMILYA



----------


## Helper-2005

> "    6-2:58731,23,   -1:58729,94".        1        .     ""(..             ,  )            1,29   1,98  .        .     ? , .      ,            .


        . 1,29   1,98   (    )

----------


## Helper-2005

> 100 ?


**,      :yes:

----------


## _

> !   !     .    . 
> 
>  CheckXML  10.01.2013      512 000 .  "  !"
>   ?     ?            ? 
>            ?



 !))

    .   - .

----------

> ?


- , -

----------


## amanda

, .      1-2-3 .  4   ,    .      6-2  4 ?    6-3? -  1     6-3    6-2 ((((((

----------

*amanda*, 1  ,

----------


## amanda

6-2   ?

----------



----------


## natalinsha

> .   01.01.12 - 31.12.12?


)))   01.01-31.12



> .   01.01.12-31.12.12,   ,      .      .


 ?

----------


## amanda

, !

----------

!     ....  :Smilie: )

----------

, ,   , 

 -6-3  1 .    ""    -6-3   -6-4  .

     ,  -6-4 .       ?

  -   (?)   -     ???

----------


## 2007

> -     ???

----------


## Nitka2003

! .   ,   -6-3       ,     512 ?   1 7.7,  549,     ,     .   ,  ? -  ?

----------

,     ,     :
   -6-3
05  2013
       ,   , "    ,           ,     -6-3 (     ,                 ").  ,     -6-3     , ,     ,     ( )   512 000. 
 x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x

----------

?

   ,         31.07.2006  192,  -6-1(2)    ,    512 000 .             4     4 .

  -6-3   , ,                  ,    ,     ,      (     10 %).

        .

-                          6-2       114   3  1  -1,      4, 5  6  252  2  -1.     1,5 ,     ).     2 -1    4, 5  6  252   .

-    -6-3 (  )     ,                        240, 241, 231, 232, 233  -1  ,  4 .

----------

,   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_dbA...jDx0A&index=1/

----------


## Nitka2003

.    ( -6-2)              ? 

** **** ****  * ** ** *  ** * ** ***, * ***  **** ** ***  ** **** ** ** * 6-2, ****  ** ***** **** *  * *** ***** * **ѻ, **ѻ  **ѻ, * * * ( ** ** ** 1,5 ***, ***  *** **** *) ** **** * 114 *** ** **  ** 3 ** (*  111+112+113)   * 3 ** 1 **  ***  *** ** * -1 *****  * **  4, 5  6 * 252 ** 2 **  ***  *** ** * (-1) .  ** *** ** 2  -1 *** **  4,5  6 * 252 **  ***.***  * 6-2:171718,53,***  -1:166927,45.

----------


## Nico

*-6-3*
 , , .   ,           ,    .               -6-3           ?
   :        12 000,00,     144 000,00.        .         . ???    .   .  ,     .

----------


## Nitka2003

*Nico*, , .       ?

----------


## minavi

> *-6-3*
>    :        12 000,00,     144 000,00.        .         . ???


, .     .       ,   ,   , , .

----------

-6-3  ?

----------

?
   ?
http://www.kontur-extern.ru/news/system/2013/1/29/1311
        л  11    ,    .           2012   ,    .

----------

,  .

----------


## -36

-6-2         ?

----------


## -36

(  \ ).

----------


## 2007

> -6-2        ?


.     4  ,   .

----------


## Nico

Nitka2003, minavi,
,  .         .      ? -.  , .    (  ) 16  22% .    10%  ?   - ???? .

----------

> Nitka2003, minavi,
> ,  .         .      ? -.  , .    (  ) 16  22% .    10%  ?   - ???? .


10%    512   :Smilie:

----------


## Nico

...   .    ))))
 ...  3  -6-3 "    "   . .
   -      ?

----------


## minavi

*Nico*,    ,     512000  2012  .     10% -  .   10 %  -6-2  --1  ,   -6-3    ,   .

----------


## Nico

.

----------


## _

,   .   10%. . 

    - 	          

  -6-4 ?

  -6-2 10%  . -6-2      -6-2.  -6-4    10%...

 ,   ..

   ))))))

----------


## geliebte

.      18.2.     /,        .        -   ,    ,  .  .   -6-2          ,    ,   ,   .        -6-2  .        ,     -  .      "1",   .
, !!!

----------

> -      ?


,     ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------

*geliebte*,  10%     ,    -6-2  . 
1  .

----------


## Tetanium

. 
 ,  ,      (   )-  .       -  ,  -    0   ,    -    -  49  ( ,  ,     56 )    .
   "   "  -        -   1 ...

----------


## 2007

> "   "


.      ,    - ?  :Smilie:  
  ? .   - ,   100       ,     ,   .

----------


## irina-nik

!
     01.10.2012-05.10.2012     
      ,     ,        ( )
     -6-2  01.10.2012-05.10.2012?
      06.10.12- ,     ? 
.

----------


## 2007

> 06.10.12- ,     ?


  .

----------


## geliebte

> *geliebte*,  10%     ,    -6-2  . 
> 1  .


, ,  .     .  ,         .       ? ,  ?

----------


## Tetanium

> .   - ,   100       ,     ,   .


 .
  ,          ?

----------


## 2007

> ,          ?


     ,          .    1 . .     ,     150      (   ).

----------


## MEOTIDAOOO

,               ,         ?  .

----------


## 2007

> ?


  5 .    ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## MEOTIDAOOO

,   ,     .   .  !

----------


## Tetanium

> ,          .    1 . .     ,     150      (   ).


, , ,  ,  -    .    .          ,         2010     1  ,  ,   -  27   -         .     -  56 ,        .           -     ,       ,           ,    ,    .

----------

, !       ((((   -6-4     ,        -1  271,              -   -1 ?

----------

*geliebte*,  ,            10%.

----------

! , ,    ,  ,       ( ),      -    .        ?     6 2  01.10.12  31.12.12  30.11.12?

----------


## 2007

> 6 2  01.10.12  31.12.12  30.11.12?


 6-1
01.01.12 - 30.11.12
01.12.12 - 31.12.12

----------


## 85

"    "   6.    .
1.   ?     19  2012 .   19.11.2012  31.12.12???
2.    -       ?      ?

.

----------


## 2007

> 1.   ?     19  2012 .   19.11.2012  31.12.12???
> 2.    -       ?      ?


1 
2 ,

----------


## -595

,   -       ?)))))))))

----------


## 2007

> ,   -       ?)))))))))


  .  6-3 2  . ,  ,

----------

> 6-1
> 01.01.12 - 30.11.12
> 01.12.12 - 31.12.12


!
1. ..     6-1,   6-2 , ..     -?
2.  -        01.01.12-30.11.12 ,           ,   ?    01.10.12-30.11.12

----------


## 2007

> ..     6-1,   6-2 , ..     -?



6-1+6-2+6-3+6-4

----------

> 6-1+6-2+6-3+6-4


,  ,    -   6-4 6-3-    - ?

----------


## 2007

> -   6-4 6-3-    - ?


.  ,     2 .

----------


## geliebte

> *geliebte*,  ,            10%.


, ,     -6-2      10% -   ,  .         -6-2     10%. ..   -6-2           10%.     5 (. )     .  ?

----------

> .  6-3 2  . ,  ,


      512 ?        -6-3?       .

----------

> , ,     -6-2      10% -   ,  .         -6-2     10%. ..   -6-2           10%.     5 (. )     .  ?


.  .

----------

> 512 ?        -6-3?       .


 ""    10%,        .
 2012   ,        -   .

----------


## 2007

> -6-3?


  . ,  .  :Big Grin:

----------

> . ,  .


. 
    ,     ,      .       -  .

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,      .       -  .


 .    ,   .

----------


## geliebte

, ,  .
  .

----------


## Baffi-81

.   -,     .
    ,         (  ),    ,   ,     -6-4. , ..   271   272.        .     271   7580598,20    272 - 23065,02   274 3283647,05.    275  4273886,13         6-4.      ,         ,    ,     .       ,      .         (((((

----------


## Baffi-81

,    ,     ,   ,    ))))))

----------

-1  -6-3 ?       ,   -   (  130 ).  ...

----------

> -1  -6-3 ?       ,   -   (  130 ).  ...


   ,   ?

----------

1.
   2012        (   ).  -    9   ""    2012.    3   .
        -6-3.                  9      .
   ,     ""   ,       9 ?  ,     512000  .

----------


## Rint

3 .  ""  ?

----------

512 .,   ,   ,  , .     -     -6-2  -1 2012.  .    - -6-2       2010 .  ,  -1   2012, 2010  2011  ...
 -  ?  ,   ,  ? (  17.7  1  7.7)
 .

----------


## _

,   .
,    -6-4 .

 4 :
-1
-6-2
-6-2
-6-3

   1 -           ,     .       .   .    .  ,   4 )

 ,  -6-2      10%  , -6-2  .  -6-3   ,     512000. 

  .      ,        ,   .    1. 1 -  ,      -6-3.    .

 , .  .

----------


## _

! !!!

. .

----------


## -595

10%     ,    -6-2  

    ?
                   ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 ,       .

----------


## -595

.     .       ,    ,  .

  10 %      ??????

----------


## 005

,  !      2012 .     2 ,     6-3(  )+  6-4,        .        ,   ,       6-4 +  6-3. ,     .   ?   ,          2- .

----------


## 2007

> 10 %      ??????


        .



> -       ,            ,      ,                 ,    ,        ,     ,               ,    ;

----------


## -595

> .


      ?  ?
  - 6-2      (   ).        (   ) ? 
      .      . 114  1     . 252 2  ?  ???

----------


## 005

01.02.2013

    1	

     ,  !      2012 .     2 ,     6-3(  )+  6-4,        .        ,   ,       6-4 +  6-3. ,     .   ?   ,          2- .

----------


## Nitka2003

,   -6-2,   ""    10%.    ""    10%       ?

----------


## 2007

> ,          2- .


. 

* 005*,      .    2  -    2-.  ,       .  :Smilie: 




> ?


,     .     .





> - 6-2      (   ).


. 




> (   ) ?


    ,     .     .          .

----------


## 2007

> ""    10%       ?

----------


## -595

2007 , 
   -1    ??

----------


## 2007

> -1    ??


,    ,  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## -595

!

----------

.
 -6-2      10%.
 -6-3     .
 ,  .
P.S.       **   -6-3   ,    .     !!!

----------


## Nitka2003

! , ,  ..! :yes:

----------

> .
>  -6-2      10%.
>  -6-3     .
>  ,  .
> P.S.       **   -6-3   ,    .     !!!


!
       ,   ...

----------

**, .
  30.01.2013,       .
  ,      ,      ?

----------

,  
  PsvRsv
-    . 

     ?

----------

> **, .
>   30.01.2013,       .
>   ,      ,      ?


     -,   , ,    ,  ,    .
 3     .      29 .  :Smilie:

----------

!!!     .  .   ,     ?  1 8.2.  ?

----------


## 2007

> 1 8.2.  ?


.       :  http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------

?    ,      (   ....)

----------

3.17    ?

----------


## Kiparis

.   ,   .      : 



> __


...     ,    ?    9     .  3   .
   3 , ,    .     .     .    ,  ,   .  , ,  ,    ,    . ,  -  , ,     .
        , ?

----------

(    15 )   ,           .     ,      0  150 -  -0.      ?     =?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.       .

----------

1 8
 \    - 
 \     -    ,     .

----------

!
   ,        .
      2012?
 ,  , ,   ?
!

----------


## sm151058

,              .       ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ,             .


  .   .    (-  )    .      ,   01.01.2010.
    ,      .




> 2012?


,  -1.

----------


## sm151058

> .   .    (-  )    .      ,   01.01.2010.
>     ,      .


         -?     ?          ,   .

----------

*sm151058*,     .   ""  2010   ""  2010

----------


## sm151058

177.
  (3-)    ,    ,      1508 .       1510 (  )       .    .   ( )    1.     4- .    ,      1510          1510 .
,    ?  1        1510 ,    ? 
PS        ,   ()

----------

. , , .
   ,     ,      .  .  ,  ..      ,     ,   .    , -,  ,    ,  .         ,      . 
  :       ,   ,  ,       ?

----------

> :       ,   ,  ,       ?


 
, ,  ,

----------

> , ,  ,


 ,    14   .       10 .    ?

----------

15

,    .    ?

----------

> 15
> 
> ,    .    ?


     .

----------



----------

?   : "...          31.01.2013  ... "(   )

----------

, ..

 .    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      .


    . ,     .     .        ,     15.01

----------

> . ,     .     .        ,     15.01


, , ,   , ,    -  ?  :Frown:

----------

-6-3  ?
       3- ,    .
1     -6-3.
    :

 3.       ,   -6-1(2)   -6-3.   
    3  .
 ,         -6-1 (2)         ,    -6-3    
 :Wow:

----------

,  .  ,

----------


## 777

- 4 ,    -3 




> , ,        ?

----------


## kks

,   /    1 ,  3  4  /    -  ,  3.   ,     6-3 ?

----------

*kks*, ...   **

----------


## kks

> *kks*, ...   **


       ...  6-3   6-2

----------

...        ?

----------


## kks

> ...        ?


 -     /

----------

?  ...    -6-1 ergo    ...

----------

-, "  .  ,   10.01.2013,     31.01.2013.      :Wink:

----------


## kks

> ?  ...    -6-1 ergo    ...


 ...

----------


## 3

! , ,      ,   .      ,     ,      .     ?

----------

,          7.70.027  1 7.7?    ?        ,     ,4- -   ,

----------


## anoejka

!     ,     6-3, 6-4    ,  6-2,  6-2    4  -1.     6-1?   ,  15.10.12        1,5 . ,    .

----------

> !     ,     6-3, 6-4    ,  6-2,  6-2    4  -1.     6-1?   ,  15.10.12        1,5 . ,    .


 -6-1      
01.10.12-14.10.12 
15.10.12-31.12.12

----------


## anoejka

,  , 6-1       ?   ,      ?

----------

> ,  , 6-1       ?   ,      ?


,   ,       -6-2.

----------


## anoejka

)

----------

> ,          7.70.027  1 7.7?    ?        ,     ,4- -   ,


.....

----------

> .....


7.70.027 -   . 

  1   .
  ""  ?
*???*,  *???* 7.70.*????*

----------


## SOFIA0907

,     -6,   " "      -    01.10.12   01.01.12.        01.10.12 , -6  4 .    ?

----------

01.10,    6-2  6-1

----------

,          7.70.027  1 7.7?    ?        ,     ,4- -   ,   





> 7.70.027 -   . 
> 
>   1   .
>   ""  ?
> *???*,  *???* 7.70.*????*


  .
 , 4.5, (7.70.547)

----------

, -6-4     ...
 .

----------


## ALISA0709

,   (   ).   5 ,    .        .      
1. -1,  6-2(   ) , 6-1(     ),  6-2
2.  6-3 (  )   6-4.

 ?      - ?

----------


## 2007

> - ?


 .    ,   6-3 .

----------

> .
>   , 4.5, (7.70.547)


  ,     .
     ,    "". 
     ,    "".

----------

> , -6-4     ...
>  .


  -  .

----------

6-3
***30: .  <>    

 .      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


   ,

----------


## ALISA0709

> .    ,   6-3 .


))

----------

, ...     -6-3.     2012   ,        512 000,  ,    . ,     (10%),  -6-2 ,     6-3  .      .  ,   , ..   -  -6-3,        (   ),  , ,    . !

----------

:   

  10       ""       ...  2-...

       ...   ,             ...

   ...   ...        ...

----------

, ,   . , .

----------


## 2008

,    ,    ,   , 
       ,  -1    203  213,   ,   ,   :
        -1 c     201,202,203,      6-3.
..     ,   ,      ?

----------

...   ,   ,      5 ...

 -6-3       ,    ...

----------

> -6-3  ?
>        3- ,    .
> 1     -6-3.
>     :
> 
>  3.       ,   -6-1(2)   -6-3.   
>     3  .
>  ,         -6-1 (2)         ,    -6-3


  ?  :Frown: 
   -6-3     ?
 :Dezl:

----------

6-3   6-4   ?     . 
 ,/  . 
  6-2  6-2    .    9 .

----------


## 2008

> -6-3       ,    ...


    )),      ,   .
..   ?

----------

,  .

----------

,      1   6-3   6-4 , 6-2    .

----------

> ,      1   6-3   6-4 , 6-2    .


  . 

 6-3   ?

----------


## 2007

> 6-3   ?


   .   ,     ,     .

----------


## Ը

,    ? (  ,     .     ,    .)

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


     ?    .
PFR - 700-Y-2012-ORG- -DCK-00120...
120 -

----------

512 ..! ,   512 ..    -6-2          ""  "" -6-2           -1 .

----------

> 512 ..! ,   512 ..    -6-2          ""  "" -6-2           -1 .


  -6-2 -  ,  -1 ,  -6-3    .

----------


## tatyana 7

, ,  -             ?

----------

> , ,  -             ?


     ,       .       ..
 ,      ,    .




> ʻ          ( 116-118   )   ,                .

----------


## 10

!     ,  ,        .         .           /, .. ",    .  212 "   .    /  .      ,  ?    ,     ?              ,     2012 .  ,     1 .2013 ? 
 , .

----------


## tatyana 7

> ,       .       ..
>  ,      ,    .


,     .

,  ,    , :

----------


## tatyana 7

, ,    -        ?

----------

> !     ,  ,        .         .           /, .. ",    .  212 "   .    /  .


  ,     .
        3  1 .,      . 2.




> ,  ?    ,     ?              ,     2012 .  ,     1 .2013 ? 
>  , .


.

----------

> ,     .
> 
> ,  ,    , :

----------

> , ,    -        ?


 -6-2    ,  .
 -6-3 -     "-"

----------


## tatyana 7

.

----------


## tatyana 7

> -6-2    ,  .
>  -6-3 -     "-"


 , , .          -      .   08.09.2012  13.10.2012,   16.11.2012  28.11.2012.      .

----------


## anoejka

,,     : "  ,    -6-1,2      / (15020,95),    ,     -6-3    (27714,95),    3 !" .     .

----------

> , , .          -      .   08.09.2012  13.10.2012,   16.11.2012  28.11.2012.      .


,        .

        08.09.2012-30.09.2012.
      ?    ?
 ,    -6-1:
08.09.2012-13.10.2012 
16.11.2012-28.11.2012

----------

-6-3,    .
              -6-2    .

----------


## tatyana 7

> ,        .
> 
>         08.09.2012-30.09.2012.
>       ?    ?
>  ,    -6-1:
> 08.09.2012-13.10.2012 
> 16.11.2012-28.11.2012


      ,   .
     08.09.2012-13.10.2012   
   16.11.2012-28.11.2012 .
    ,     -  - ,   1    .

----------


## 2007

> 08.09.2012-13.10.2012   
>    16.11.2012-28.11.2012 .


        ,   -   .

----------

> ,   .
>      08.09.2012-13.10.2012   
>    16.11.2012-28.11.2012 .
>     ,     -  - ,   1    .


  , ,   , .
 ,  **    .
       .




> 31  2006 . N 192
> 
>   :   (  -1, -3)    :   (  -4-1, -4-2)
> 
>   │   │   │
> 
>  │   - ,      │ 01.01.2002 │


** ,     08.09.2012-30.09.2012           -6-2.

    ,    -6-2       :
01.10.2012-13.10.2012
16.11.2012-28.11.2012
   23  .

----------


## tatyana 7

> , ,   , .
>  ,  **    .
>        .
> 
> ** ,     08.09.2012-30.09.2012           -6-2.
> 
>         -6-2       :
> 01.10.2012-13.10.2012
> 16.11.2012-28.11.2012
>    23  .


  .

----------

:              ,             6-2    (    1  ) , *   : -  1  -  144     *   4  1  (-1)   150   , *        4   (-)    *   100   ,         4   (-)    ; -     ,   100     -1    * : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).   150  100   (+)     .    6-2:0,00,   -1:720,00

9:     -1  

:         .     .

----------

> ,             6-2    (    1  ) ,    : 
> -     ,   100     -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).   150  100   (+)     .    6-2:0,00,   -1:720,00
> 
> 9:     -1  
> 
> :         .     .


 -1 - 720,00 -     9 ?
 -6-2 -      720,00,   ,   ,      .

       -1     -6.

----------


## anoejka

,  6-3   ,  6-2  ?     .

----------


## 2007

> ,  6-3   ,  6-2  ?

----------


## nekltat

!    ...      - (-6-3, -6-2,-6-1)  ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> !    ...      - (-6-3, -6-2,-6-1)  ?


,        2011 .

----------

,   -  ,    :    2012   CheckXML, !,   ,   CheckXML-UFA    :   * -6-3 (  ***)  **** ****  *л, *л  *л*** *** * **** *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** **** * *** * **  *240*,*241, *231, *232, *233 * -1,  ****, * 4 *****.***   6-3:9475798,8,***  -1:12164334,71.   -   ?

----------

> ,   -  ,    :    2012   CheckXML, !,   ,   CheckXML-UFA    :   * -6-3 (  ***)  **** ****  *л, *л  *л*** *** * **** *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** **** * *** * **  *240*,*241, *231, *232, *233 * -1,  ****, * 4 *****.***   6-3:9475798,8,***  -1:12164334,71.   -   ?



     512000?
CheckXML-UFA  ?

----------

> -1 - 720,00 -     9 ?
>  -6-2 -      720,00,   ,   ,      .
> 
>        -1     -6.


   4 ,    6 2   4                .

----------


## tatyana 7

, , -6-3       ( ),     ,    . 15  1 .9      

 "         - ,               ,      ,  ,         ."

.

----------

> 4 ,    6 2   4                .


 

 9   -720            6-2  4  -0 .  -1    0   141-144
    :

            ,             6-2    (    1  ) , *   : -  1  -  144     *   4  1  (-1)   150   , *        4   (-)    *   100   ,         4   (-)    ; -     ,   100     -1    * : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).   150  100   (+)     .    6-2:0,00,   -1:720,00

----------

5.     -6-3         -1. , ,  .

----------


## 2007

> -6-3         -1.


     .

----------

> 512000?
> CheckXML-UFA  ?


, 22   . CheckUFA 1.1.78  21.01.2013,    ...

----------

,  4 .     ,    -6-3    ,  .

----------

> .


   ,  4 .     ,    -6-3    ,  .

----------

, !   ,        ,     2012 . . 1:8.2 (8.2.16.352)  2.0 (2.0.43.12) . -1 .      .   .   8-,    :            .   (    . )    2011, 2012 .!    (8-)   ,  ..,      .     .          , ,      ,  ?       2    ?  ?  .  2011 .  -6-2  -6-2   .    . ,   . . ,    .   ?  ,   ? !

----------

,    2010 ?

----------


## 2007

**,    4




> -6-3    ,  .


 :Wow:     6-3    ,     .       ()

----------

> 


    !!!        .

----------

> ,    2010 ?


,    2011 .

----------

.      ?

         ,  .  ,

----------

> .      ?
> 
>          ,  .  ,


,   .!     . .    2011.,     ,  ,      ?-    . , ,  .

----------

. ,    .       ,

----------


## 2007

> .


**,    ,  (  - ),    .   .
,     "    "".     ,    6-3.

----------


## 2007

> 2011 .  -6-2  -6-2   .    . ,   . . ,    .


**,        6-2   4  2011 ?

----------

> . ,    .       ,


      -  1,2,3 . 2012 .,    ,  ?

----------

> **,        6-2   4  2011 ?


,  -6-2  6-2       ,  ,     ,      ,   ,   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,  -6-2  6-2       ,


 
  2011  
  2011  
   2011 -  100, 110, 140, 150

----------

> 512000?
> CheckXML-UFA  ?


 ... ...
 ,    (lubezniy)      !

----------


## nekltat

> ,        2011 .


 ))))) :Redface:

----------

> **,    ,  (  - ),    .   .
> ,     "    "".     ,    6-3.


...      .
        !    ,  -1,        ()     " ".    ,        ?      1,2,3 .    - -1, -6-3  -6-2.    -6-3      ( )  -1.         .     -        -1  -6-3

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


   .    -    6-3

----------

> ...      .
>         !    ,  -1,        ()     " ".    ,        ?      1,2,3 .    - -1, -6-3  -6-2.    -6-3      ( )  -1.         .     -        -1  -6-3


   (-1, -6-2  -6-3)  ,    .
,   - ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> -6-3      ( )  -1.


**,     ,    6-3    ?      .
*4*.



> -        -1  -6-3


           .
             ,   .

----------

. , ,    -6-3  ,        ?      177 ?    .   ,  ""    .

----------

!
,    \     -  12.      ? (         ?  - -?)

:    ,    - ,  0,77,  3,15...  - ?

----------


## 2007

> \     -  12.      ? (         ?  - -?)


   -        .     -    .




> -6-3  ,        ?

----------

.      ?  1

----------

> .      ?  1


  ,

----------

> -        .     -    .


   ...  ,       ...

----------


## 2007

> ,       ...


    ,   -5.    .
    1 /  1   .     6-3.  ,                   .

----------

...  !  .  ,      -

----------


## 2007

> ,      -


     .        6-3   .
 17.7  6-3      ,     .       -5  6-3.

----------

> 2011  
>   2011  
>    2011 -  100, 110, 140, 150


:   2001 . -48840,00, -65120,00
   2011 .: 
.100-0
.110-123040,00
.140-123040,00
.150-0

----------


## 2007

**, -    ...
   6-2    ?  4     4     ?

----------

> **, -    ...
>    6-2    ?  4     4     ?


, ,  ,     4 . 2012 .,       . ,    2 . 2011 . ?   1  2011 .    2012 ?

----------

> ,   -5.    .
>     1 /  1   .     6-3.  ,                   .


 .     -6-3            0.01.    ((

----------

> ,   -5.    .
>     1 /  1   .     6-3.  ,                   .


          ?

----------

> ,   -5.    .
>     1 /  1   .     6-3.  ,                   .


 .    <>0.01</>.  0.01  <></>.       ?   -

----------

> .    <>0.01</>.  0.01  <></>.       ?   -


   .  (

----------

0.00

----------

> 0.00


     0.00?      ?

----------


## ASD2000

.    3 ,     /,   -     .  : , -6-2 ( ), -6-1 (   ), -6-2 (,       - ), -3 (   1 ,       ,   -3  ).   chekxml-  : "      -6-2      -3". 
     ,    ?

----------

> 0.00?      ?


 192    ...    ...

      ,        ... - "" , -  ... - "0.00" , -  ... -   , - ...

    ...

,  " "      - ...

----------


## 2007

> ,    ?


      6-3

----------


## ASD2000

> 6-3


   ,    :Redface:

----------


## 2007

*ASD2000*,      ?
 ,   .    ,  :
)     
)  6-3    ,

----------


## ASD2000

> *ASD2000*,      ?
>  ,   .    ,  :
> )     
> )  6-3    ,


,   .      ?      ...    -3  ?   ...

----------


## 2007

> -3  ?


    ,

----------

> ,   .      ?      ...    -3  ?   ...


      ,     

.   0.00     .   .        .

----------

.   .    :      1.01.12  30.09.12   .    3   .  4           ,   30.09.12.  :        ?     6-2   ?

----------


## 2007

> 1.01.12  30.09.12   .    3   .  4           ,   30.09.12.  :        ?     6-2   ?


  ? 
     -1, 6-3  6-4 (  2 )

----------

. .    1.10.12        .

----------

.

----------

,  ..

----------


## 2007

> .


      :





> 30.09.12.


     ?     . :Stick Out Tongue: 
  -? ,    ,   -?

----------

.   . .  .           -  4 .

----------

,              ,     .    ,        2 -    6-3,  6-4???

----------


## 2007

> ,        2 -    6-3,  6-4???


. 3   - , 6-3  6-4  () 2  -   6-3






> .  .           -  4 .


  -     /.     /.        6-1   .         ,    -   .

----------

!

----------


## olynka1403

. 31            . ,              ??      ??   .   .        15         ?

----------

*olynka1403*,

----------


## olynka1403

> *olynka1403*,


..   ,             (  )

----------

> ..   ,             (  )

----------

> 192    ...    ...
> 
>       ,        ... - "" , -  ... - "0.00" , -  ... -   , - ...
> 
>     ...
> 
> ,  " "      - ...


    -6-3         ?      ?        ,

----------


## 2007

> -6-3         ?      ?


  ,   .   ,

----------

> ,   .   ,


 . !

----------

,    ,   :     ,    :1.(-6-2); 2. (-6-2); 3.  ; 4.(-6-4); 5.(-6-3)    , .

----------


## 2007

> :


 
-  , -  ,  -  +

----------

-   - ,     ,           . 

1      -   -    .
    "* ** *** **  **  ** ( 2010 * -  * ***) *** *** -6-1 (2) ** *  * **, * **  * ****л, ***, ***˻, ***, ***ʻ, ***Ļ, ***һ, ***ѻ  ***  * ** *  * *****, ***  ** **** * * *** *** ***."

 ,    ,     ?,

 ,      .

----------


## Irpestova

**,     ?     ?    .

----------

> ,    ,     ?


6-1   ""

----------

, ,  . 
    1  2012     - 0.   35 . ( ).    2011    ,    2012       0- .      35 . 
     : +,         35 .  .              .       ,   ""   1 .     31.12.11,      0. 
,     ?  .

----------

35 ?   ?     91 

   ?

----------

**, !

----------


## Syuzan.87

.  .
     5.
  -1,  ,  6-3.
       ???     .    -   .    . .

----------


## 2007

,   6-3   .       -   .

----------

-  -6-1   6-2    4       2012 ?     6-3?

----------

6-1  6-2  4 
6-3

----------



----------

-  -     .       6-3??
 1       6-3.  ?          6-3,     _"          "_   ???

----------

6-3 -       !

----------


## ˸

> 6-3??


    -




> ???

----------

213 " ......".       6-3,       ?

----------

,  ,        1430 .     -    . 3     1430 ,  150     -  . 
       ,      -      . 
 ?     ?        ,       -       .

----------


## 2007

> ?       ,       -       .


  .
  -  ,  . 



> -      .


 ,   . .

----------

-6-1    -6-2 -      -    ....    -    -    -     ?

----------

> -6-1    -6-2 -      -    ....    -    -    -     ?


  -6-2    -6-3

----------


## ˸

-6-3=  -6-1

----------


## EWA

,  !
    ,   ,      ....     , , ...
       18.01.13
    ,   ,  ,    ,  ,     ,    :   1400    300 ,       ,   ....
, !
    ,

----------

150   -1  9    +  -
    4
    4

----------


## EWA

> 150   -1  9    +  -
>     4
>     4


  150 9  
  4 75 637,99  24094,87
  4 72 449,00  22 900,00

----------

6-2?

----------


## EWA

> 6-2?


     512 000?

----------

,    ,     6-2      ""?

----------


## EWA

70 961,53 . 22 411,52

----------

?   -1

----------


## EWA

> ?   -1


     ...
    ,  ,     , ..     ,     /,     ,

----------

.         -6-3  6-4 .      .      6-2  6-2 ,  1  7.7..    4,5, (7.70.551)

----------

.    ( ),   6-2 .

----------


## 2007

> 6-2  6-2 ,  1  7.7..    4,5, (7.70.551)


**,   .      .

----------

> **,   .      .


.   . .

----------

, ,    ,     ,   .....     4  2012   ?      ?

----------

**,    ?

  ,      ,        ,      *50* ,     (    ) ,         ,  ,    9  ,              ,       ,     ,    ,     .        (    ),      ,        ,     * 50   ,  * ,    9  ,          .                          -   ,     ,       .

----------


## 812

, ,
     ( )    01.06.12     .
 1         22 %
03.12.12  .   ..             16%  6%.
..           .       6..   (    )     (~4 ..) 
:     1             (203 )       (202 )
   ""    ..   .
          -         .
   ?
   ,  "  ",

----------

, ,    )

----------

! -1  1.3 (7.70.205)    512 000=
 3  2012   -  114 .   9120=
                                144 .  10800=
                                150 .  1920=

  -6-2            -  9120=    10800=  ()   


  4  2012     -1  .114  00=00
                                                .144  1920=
                                                .150   00=00

          , .. 00=00  -  ,    10.10.12     . 1920=     _   .
 ?

----------


## 2008

, ,   ?
     -6-1   "   - . "   :
                                01.10.12  30.11.12 - 
                                01.12.12  31.12.12 -  (??????       1,5 )
           -6-3, -6-4  -1.

----------

> , ,   ?
>      -6-1   "   - . "   :
>                                 01.10.12  30.11.12 - 
>                                 01.12.12  31.12.12 -  (??????       1,5 )
>            -6-3, -6-4  -1.


,    30.11.2012. , , .

----------

C    .     .!!!!!  -6-2  -1   ,    ,      .      ? ,,   ,              ???? ,.  ,  ..     2012.

----------

> ! -1  1.3 (7.70.205)    512 000=
>  3  2012   -  114 .   9120=
>                                 144 .  10800=
>                                 150 .  1920=
> 
>   -6-2            -  9120=    10800=  ()   
> 
> 
>   4  2012     -1  .114  00=00
> ...


  100,      3600   .
3 : 3600 + 9120 - 10800 = 1920
,  4  3600 + 0 - 1920 = 1680

"   "   ?

----------


## ˸

**,        .?66445?  66445,54?
  -9075,71  9076?

----------

.
        -00=00
 01.04.12 -3600
 01.07.12 - 3600
 01.10.12 - 1920

----------

,   .      -1    ,  ,          839  289 . .          ?           ? .

----------

> C    .     .!!!!!  -6-2  -1   ,    ,      .      ? ,,   ,              ???? ,.  ,  ..     2012.


     3 ,   7601,62   .
        0,45,     ,      .

----------

> .
>         -00=00
>  01.04.12 -3600
>  01.07.12 - 3600
>  01.10.12 - 1920


   1.3       ?
   -6 .

----------

> ,   .      -1    ,  ,          839  289 . .          ?           ? .


.    ,     .

    ,    .
   .

 :    .
  ,  .

  /    :
 VL: http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/vlsverkapf.zip

----------

-  1920=???

----------

> -  1920=???


, .

----------


## 2008

,  ,    -1,..   ,-  ,        ,           ...     pdf (  2  203  213).        ,       .      ,..     ,    ,      ,   .
   ? (  - ,      ,     ,     15 ).

----------


## 2008

,  !

----------

> **,        .?66445?  66445,54?
>   -9075,71  9076?


,  . 66445 -   9076 - .  /    "/" -   3         (     ),  4 - - ""   ,          .       ,   - ,        ...     -     ...       ...  ?

----------

> ...     -     ...       ...  ?



   ,     .

----------


## ˸

**,   -  ,   54  (    )

----------


## mirka

,   :     ,            ,     ?     ?

----------

> ,     .


 ,     .        3 .   -  ,  ,    51  ( 54.)   .     ???      .      29  ?         ?      ...   ...

----------

> ,     .        3 .   -  ,  ,    51  ( 54.)   .     ???      .      29  ?         ?      ...   ...


 54 ?    45 .
 6   -         . 
     45 .
1.xls.

    ,    ,    .
   2010-2012    .

   , 29     .     .

----------


## mirka

,       -         -6-2  01.10.2012  31.12.2012, ?

----------

> 35 ?   ?     91 
> 
>    ?


       (     ).  4     35 .  (     2011 )!   , -   35 . ,    ,      35 .,         ,   ,  35 .     ,   ? (     ).

----------

*mirka*, .

----------

> (     ).  4     35 .  (     2011 )!   , -   35 . ,    ,      35 .,         ,   ,  35 .     ,   ? (     ).


"" -        35 ? 
     ?

        2010-2011 ? 
  ,  -, ,    35 .

      , ,    ,  0.

----------

> "" -        35 ? 
>      ?
> 
>         2010-2011 ? 
>   ,  -, ,    35 .
> 
>       , ,    ,  0.


   .       ,     -    2011    .  -,    ,  ?   ,      .

----------

> 54 ?    45 .
>  6   -         . 
>      45 .
> 1.xls.
> 
>     ,    ,    .
>    2010-2012    .
> 
>    , 29     .     .


,       45 . (     ,  ),  51 (3 .    ),    ? -    ,    4-   , 54 . (  3.  ,45  ,  6 . ).     6       ?

----------

> ,       45 . (     ,  ),  51 (3 .    ),    ? -    ,    4-   , 54 . (  3.  ,45  ,  6 . ).     6       ?


,     -1,   51 ,    .

 6    .
    /    (2010-2011-2012)  .     .
  ,   6   -      .

----------

.       2  3 ?

----------

,   ...   ))

----------

1

----------


## mirka

,  660    :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2007

> ,            ,     ?     ?


 
    .

----------


## 2007

** ,    .   ,    .
, ,     3 . .

----------


## mirka

*2007*,  .

----------

> ,     -1,   51 ,    .
> 
>  6    .
>     /    (2010-2011-2012)  .     .
>   ,   6   -      .


 , !    .  ,  ,    ( )   6 ?????

----------


## mirka

,    -6-1(2), -6-3  -1  :
1.  -6-2         4 .
2.  -6-3        4 .
3. -  -6-3      ,   -1   07       .

----------


## mirka

,  1  2    ,  ,  52 ,  3 .    07,      ,    "  "    ,

----------


## olynka1403

.          ... 2   .     5     .(  4 .  .  2 )         6-2  2     ..   6-2  4 .            4 .(    )            2    .      ...      ??       ..

----------


## Rain8

, ,     ,        1  .   ,    ,           ??  !!

----------


## Hausger

.
      .     .     -1  -6-3  . 
    1. 
  ,  ...        4 .
 ,      .  ?        2012?       ,    -1  -6-

----------


## Hausger

> , ,     ,        1  .   ,    ,           ??  !!


   .  ,   .     ,

----------


## 2007

> ,  ...

----------


## 2007

> .  ,   .


      3 ,     -   -    .

----------


## Strelka-son

-   .    .  4    .    ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.  -1  6-3+6-4    4    .  ,    6-2  6-2

----------


## Hausger

> 


   -1  -6-3.    .

----------


## IP-

,    2 ,  ,     , , ,   ,      ...          ,             ...       ,           :Frown:  

   (  ....) -,    3        . , -  ?      ?          ... ?
.

----------

> .  -1  6-3+6-4    4    .  ,    6-2  6-2


,    .   4 ,      ? -   -1    .    .   . .    .  -1,          . ,   .       4 .

----------

> ,    .   4 ,      ? -   -1    .    .   . .    .  -1,          . ,   .       4 .


-6-3 , ,      .
-6-1(2) ,        ,       .

----------

> ,           
>    (  ....) -,    3        . , -  ?      ?          ... ?
> .


   .
  ,     .      ,   .

----------


## neva7898

,  ....       ,   2-          .     "     ,   -6-1(2)   -6-3".
 :      ,      ,  . ,       2- -6-3   .    512 .   -6-2  4 .  !     : "      42900,00". ..    -6-3     4 .      .  ,     -6-3       512 .,   ... 
  -6-3:

 50000
 48954,14
 65000
 65000
 65000
 65000
 65000
: 423954,14

 65233,73
 65000
 65000
 65000
 65000
: 325233,73

..  -  ?

----------


## Hoyden

.        01.10 (    15-).      15-  ,              .   ,    3   4   . ..          ,       .           -  ,        .    -          .    ,     ?       .  :Wow:

----------


## 2007

> .


?   .       .
 6-2         4 .           .  .

----------


## Hoyden

!    !  :Smilie:

----------


## 48



----------


## 48

,   .        , ,        ,     .  ?

----------


## 2007

* 48*,    ?         . ,   .

----------


## 48

1.87

----------

> -6-3 , ,      .
> -6-1(2) ,        ,       .


 .  ,   ,      ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      ?


**,             ?

----------

> **,             ?


    .    c 6-2  1   6-1 (    )          ,        .       ?    ?

----------


## EMILYA

!!!          -6-1     -6-3.         ().     .  , ,      .  :Redface:

----------

> .    c 6-2  1   6-1 (    )          ,        .       ?    ?


            .

----------


## 2007

> c 6-2  1   6-1


1 ?

----------

2012   31 . 1       (    ).   ,    -6-3   .              ?   1  , .. 30      ?   .    . , !

----------

> 2012   31 . 1       (    ).   ,    -6-3   .              ?   1  , .. 30      ?   .    . , !


30

----------

> 1 ?


1 ,    ,  .

----------


## 2007

> 1 ,    ,  .


-
     -    -

----------

!      4   . ,   -1?   ,       2   01 (   - )   2    03.     2    ? !!!!!

----------

> -
>      -    -


    !    .     -  ,  .   !
  ,           ,    (..   )   ,   ?   .

----------

.    2   ""      .     . .

----------


## 2007

> ,    (..   )   ,   ?


,      ,    .   - .

----------


## Strelka-son

.    -    ,      ?   " "?

----------

*Strelka-son*,

----------

!          ? ..            . 22%       -  -    .

----------

!
, . ...
 5.  .    .
 .      ?
 ( -6-3)  2 ,    -6-3   3???
    3     ,   
    2 .
 !

----------

> !
> , . ...
>  5.  .    .
>  .      ?
>  ( -6-3)  2 ,    -6-3   3???
>     3     ,   
>     2 .
>  !


,      3.       "    -6-3"

----------

> .    2   ""      .     . .


   !!!

----------

. ,   4           ,        6-3,     11,  4,  6-1,2   ?

----------



----------

> 


!

----------


## Ta2ska

,       , ..     .      ).   (  )      ...

----------


## KristinaT

, ,   .        , -  .   1 8 .       -1. ,   ,      , ..    :
 1.          (    ),        .
 2. -6-1, -6-2, -6-3,   3  ?
 3. -6-2
     ?  .

----------

> , ,   .        , -  .   1 8 .       -1. ,   ,      , ..    :
>  1.          (    ),        .
>  2. -6-1, -6-2, -6-3,   3  ?
>  3. -6-2
>      ?  .


1. . 
 \    .

2. -6-1 -   (,  , ,   , ), -6-2 -  , -6-3 - .

3. -6-2  -6-4 - .

 -6-2, -6-3, -6-4 -  ,    ,   . . .

 \    -     .
    ()
      (-6-3)


 \    
 -   -  .

----------


## KristinaT

> 1. . 
>  \    .
> 
> 2. -6-1 -  , -6-2 -  
> 
>  \    -     .
>     ()
>       (-6-3)
> 
> ...


!    ,      .

----------

*KristinaT*,    ,  , . .

----------


## KristinaT

> *KristinaT*,    ,  , . .


,  .  !

----------


## nasteno4ka_21

.  ,      6-3            .  (1 )      .        ,  ,   :Redface:

----------

> ,      3.       "    -6-3"


!   .

----------

> .  ,      6-3            .  (1 )      .        ,  ,


   - ,   - .
  1,   .

 -1     202  212 ?

----------


## nasteno4ka_21

.       ,       .    4-  ,    .  ,   ,     :yes:

----------

> .       ,       .    4-  ,    .  ,   ,


 ,         1.

   " ,    ()  ".

----------


## nasteno4ka_21

,  .  ,  .      -.  :Wink:

----------

> ,  .  ,  .      -.


*    ?*

           ?
        ?

----------


## nasteno4ka_21

.   ,    .         .
           .    :Smilie:

----------

> .   ,    .         .
>            .


69.01   
?

----------


## nasteno4ka_21



----------


## nasteno4ka_21



----------


## nasteno4ka_21

-    :Redface:

----------

*nasteno4ka_21*,   .

----------


## Svetlan-ka

.      ,       . -    .      ?

----------


## Snaky

....
   ,         6-3    6-4       2013   2012..   ,    ....  ???  ,     ?

----------


## 2007

.      ?       ,      .

----------


## Snaky

> .      ?       ,      .


        ( )  30.01.13

----------


## 2007

> ( )  30.01.13


 ...   .  :Smilie: 
  ?    ,   .             2013,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Snaky

....   1   .. 7.7   331.... 
    1       ))))))))           ,   ....              2013....      ...
         .. ......

----------


## 2007

> 1       ))))))))           ,   ....              2013....      ...


      /    .      ,       ,    ,   .

----------


## svzlaina

!
  )     .      ,  .          
  .        ,     ,    16-17 .                      .          ?

----------

!!!      ,     .    ,   ,     9076,   9075,71???    29   ???  -  ?   -   3 
   . ,.

----------


## minavi

> ,   ,     9076,   9075,71???    29   ???  -  ?   -   3 
>    . ,.


29    .    ,  .         ,    .

----------

> 29    .    ,  .         ,    .


..  "",       -6-2    29 ?             -   ?
2      -          1- 13   ?   ,        ?
3 -    ,     14,15,16,     20 .    -  21,   22  :Smilie:   -       ?     ?     7.7.

----------

!
     :

  * -6-3 (  ***)  **** ****  *л, *л  *л*** *** * **** *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** **** * *** * **  *240*,*241, *231, *232, *233 * -1,  ****, * 4 *****.***   6-3: _( ) 2000000,00_ ***  -1: _( ) 3000000,00_ 

, ,   ?
 ,                   -6-3      240,241  -1.

----------


## minavi

**, 1  - .
 2  -        29 . ,      -   . , ,     ,   0    .
 3 -  ,    .   ,    -         .

----------

.

----------


## minavi

**,  ,       -6-3       (240 + 241)        (231+232+233).

----------

. :

 .  . :  . ,         .  : .  :  


 -1 :  

    ....

----------

> . :
> 
>  .  . :  . ,         .  : .  :  
> 
> 
>  -1 :  
> 
>     ....



  ....      ... ...

----------

-1  ,    , ?

       ?

 .   ,     ?
   !

----------


## 2007



----------

> 


    ! ))

----------

> **,  ,       -6-3       (240 + 241)        (231+232+233).


  .
, ,    ?
      heckXML,   .
  -6-3    ,    "    ...."     ,         ,    231, 232  233  -1?
  -   ?

----------


## minavi

> -6-3    ,    "    ...."     ,         ,    231, 232  233  -1?
>   -   ?


 -6-3     ,    ,   512000,        - 10%.

----------


## KristinaT

,  ! ,  -1     ,      ?

----------


## 2007



----------


## KristinaT

> 


!

----------


## KristinaT

,  .              ,    ?

----------


## zak1c

!

             15 % :
1.      ,      50 ?
2.    -1   3,     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,    ?


 - 6-3+6-4

----------

( ).      -     .

----------

> !
> 
>              15 % :
> 1.      ,      50 ?
> 2.    -1   3,     ?


1.   
2. ,

----------

> ( ).      -     .


         .

----------

> .


         (. 1 . 7    1.04. 1996  27- "  ()      ").    ,   ,             ,  - ,         (. 1 . 7    15.12.2001  167- "      "). ,  ,   ,     ,      [1].

----------

...    ...  -    ?

----------

> (. 1 . 7    1.04. 1996  27- "  ()      ").    ,   ,             ,  - ,         (. 1 . 7    15.12.2001  167- "      "). ,  ,   ,     ,      [1].


. 1 . 7    15.12.2001  167- "      "
1. **  - ,            . **    ,              ,   **      (          25  2002  N 115- "       "), **     , **  (  ) *           :*
( .    20.07.2004 N 70-,  03.12.2011 N 379-,  03.12.2012 N 243-)

----------

,    .   ,     .

----------

?
 ?

----------


## KristinaT

50-,      ?

----------

> ?
>  ?


  -1  .      1-3 ?  ?
10%      .

----------

> 50-,      ?


 .     .
**  .

----------

> -1  .      1-3 ?  ?
> 10%      .


          25 .... 
   ,     ...

----------

> 25 .... 
>    ,     ...


, ,   . 
            .

      6 ?
      ?

----------


## T

> , ,   . 
>             .
> 
>       6 ?
>       ?


              ...

----------

> ...


,  .

----------

! , ,     15 ,  16 (   ),     ?    ?           ""        ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

??? )))     .)        .      .

----------


## lubezniy

> .      .


.         -       .     , ,   .

----------


## =kate=

!

10%        6-1,  6-2  .         ,        ?  ,     60 .,   40 .   , 20 .   . , , 35 .    35 .        ,              6-1,  6-2.

----------

> !
> 
> 10%        6-1,  6-2  .         ,        ?  ,     60 .,   40 .   , 20 .   . , , 35 .    35 .        ,              6-1,  6-2.


   ,         ,     ,   . ,          01.01.2013 .
  ,    .

----------


## GalinaTar

-     -   ,  2   ,  -  ,     ,   .    - ,    .   ,     .   .      !!!!!!!

----------

> 


   -   ,   :Frown:

----------


## =kate=

> ,         ,     ,   . ,          01.01.2013 .
>   ,    .


  !

    ?   ,  60 .,   20 ,40 "".  35.     ?

----------

> !
> 
>     ?   ,  60 .,   20 ,40 "".  35.     ?


    .
   -1.

----------


## winogradinka

!  ,      (      )   2       ,  3  4    ????                  !!!

----------


## KristinaT

!    -6-2          ?

----------



----------

.  .  . :  . ,         .  : .  :  

   ...    -1        ?   ...

----------

> .  .  . :  . ,         .  : .  :  
> 
>    ...    -1        ?   ...


    "".
,   .
     ,   . ,       .

----------

> .  .  . :  . ,         .  : .  :  
> 
>    ...    -1        ?   ...


     ?
   ,     
   .   ""

----------

> "".
> ,   .
>      ,   . ,       .


 
..     
   ,

----------

,      . 
    .
 -      .. 
        ,   ,    ,  2  2012 .     (    )    .  1 . ( )
              .           2860 . 
    9    - -   ,    ,        2010 ,          ,    9         1006 .,  1854 .        .
  ? 
     ,       1835         (     )

----------

> ,      . 
>   1835 )




1854  .

----------

> ,      . 
>     .
>  -      .. 
>         ,   ,    ,  2  2012 .     (    )    .  1 . ( )
>               .           2860 . 
>     9    - -   ,    ,        2010 ,          ,    9         1006 .,  1854 .        .
>   ? 
>      ,       1835         (     )


        2010 .
 . .
     - , , - -   .

----------

> 2010 .
>  . .
>      - , , - -   .



 ,    ,        1 .     (         ).

   ?          (     2010 ,   ), ?

----------

> ,    ,        1 .     (         ).
> 
>    ?          (     2010 ,   ), ?


**     4  2012 .      .
  .

----------

> **     4  2012 .      .
>   .


    10 , 30.06.12       .
 1   ,     25386,74 , 24 380,71   1006,03 .        (   2860 ) .

----------

> 10 , 30.06.12       .
>  1   ,     25386,74 , 24 380,71   1006,03 .        (   2860 ) .



.. 1853,97     2010 .    31/12/2010 .

----------

> .. 1853,97     2010 .    31/12/2010 .


     . 
 ,    ,      ,    .

     ,     .

 1  2010 .,  1  2010 .,  9  2010 .,   2010 .
 01.01.2010-31.03.2011 ., 01.01.2010-30.06.2011 .  ..
     -    .

----------

, .
  ,      2011   ( -6-4  -6-3).
    5,     .
         ( ).
   ,  ?!

----------

> "".
> ,   .
>      ,   . ,       .


   ,     , ...-     (      )
 (         ).   .... ...

----------

....       -1    .....  ,

----------

> ....       -1    .....  ,


   -1  .


- <>
  <></> 
  <></> 
  </>

  ?
 ,  .

----------

> -1  .
> 
> 
> - <>
>   <></> 
>   <></> 
>   </>
> 
>   ?
>  ,  .


 
     ,

----------

> ....       -1    .....  ,


    -1

----------

> -1  .
> 
> 
> - <>
>   <></> 
>   <></> 
>   </>
> 
>   ?
>  ,  .


   .

----------


## Naditi

*lubezniy*,  -       ,    -  ..  2012  - ?     2 ...

----------

http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/

----------


## Naditi

> http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/


- 4    ?

----------

?

----------


## sm151058

,    -6-2  -1    (   01.01.2010 )?
    140  633809 ,   150 24536 ,    
12-2012		523808  
(    ).
    ?

----------

> ,    -6-2  -1    (   01.01.2010 )?

----------


## sm151058

> 


  ,    (  )   140 (   )   633809 ,   150 ( ) 24536 ,    
12-2012	 523808  
     . 
     523808  ?

----------

!
 ,  4-  2012,   ,    -1, 6-4, 6-3   .  . ?     ,           ? (     -)

----------

,      4 ,1-3   .

----------


## ˸

> -1, 6-4, 6-3


 ..  -  -6-1

----------

, "        -   ,         -6-1"       ,        6-2   6-2?

----------


## ˸

> ,


    /?

----------


## sm151058

> 


   (       )?

----------

,             2 . 2012 .    . 
   -   .
    :  2  - 1  ,  3  -1     1 (  ),    :
1)            ?        -       -   2012 -    2013 (   )... 
2)     -      -      (    ) 
3)    -          ,    -     ????      -     ? 
4)       -       ?   3 ....

----------

-   
  -   
CHECKXML.   26.04.2012. 
   F:\\\\ \\\PFR-700-Y-2013-ORG-087-510-004428-DCK-00007-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML



 1-  ___... 


2
***30:   1-  <>.     <>,     "2012",            "2013".



2
***30: .  "PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-510-004428-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML"  <>  1-  <>        1-  <>.  <>  <>      <>.



2
***30: .  "11.08.2012"  <>     "01.10.2012"

      -           -     ... -     ?

----------


## -36

,   ,      ,   ,      01.01.12  ,       ,       -6-2   1-       ,    ,      144      ,     ?

----------

*-36*, 

  /    :
 VL: http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/vlsverkapf.zip

----------


## -36



----------


## photon1

[QUOTE=;53963430]         
     ,  
      [/QUOTE

....    .....                  ,....      .... :Abuse:  :OnFire:  :Diablo:

----------


## -36

,   ,   ,   ,    4600  9200 ,   ,         ,     .   ""     144  9200,0

----------

> ,   ,   ,   ,    4600  9200 ,   ,         ,     .   ""     144  9200,0


      ?
    2010  2012  ?

----------


## -36

,        ,         ,

----------


## Nattallek

42012    = 4500,   - ,  4-4700(,,,),    - 4300 (   200)...     ....- 4300.....        ????     4500  4700???

----------

> 42012    = 4500,   - ,  4-4700(,,,),    - 4300 (   200)...     ....- 4300.....        ????     4500  4700???


  - 4700.

----------


## Nattallek



----------


## Nattallek



----------

:        (-2).   "" - ?    ?  ?      ?    18 07.02.  .  .  .         . 
          ?    .

----------

> :        (-2).   "" - ?    ?  ?      ?    18 07.02.  .  .  .         . 
>           ?    .


 -2         ()  ().  :Smilie:

----------


## __

().       :



> 27-  14.04.1996 .          987  14.12.2009 .                    .                       10%    .


       ,   .     .       ?

----------


## sm151058

?           .

----------


## sm151058

.
177 
  ,    (  ,  ,  2-  2012 .) 
      "...  ..."
   3-  2012,    "   !".   , .
     3-  2012  (  ) (  ),   "  ()    !
 : 1  2012 ."   ,.  .
  ,      ,  ?

----------

3 2012,      3 2012......  .        ?

----------

.....girl_sad

   ,   4-    ,  .    ,   ,     .     -   - - !biggrin      1-    girl_sad

     ,           (      )

       ,    ,       - ,  1      2010 .

     ?        1 ,     .

     ,      ?       ...

----------

** ,     Excel'.
  /    :
 VL: http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/vlsverkapf.zip

----------


## sm151058

> 3 2012,      3 2012......  .        ?


       .

----------

.  2012  2011  ,   2010  : 1   , : {.2010.(2370)}:         
			6.(, 6[] + 6..(""));


 :Frown: (((((
,      ( )  ?

----------


## sm151058

-   ,    .    ?

----------


## sm151058

. .    .

----------


## Lightright

> . .    .


   .   1   . http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------


## Lightright

,       ,  ,     http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/pam_szv6/       ,           2012,        ,   ()      6-4,    ,   2013   ..

----------


## Lightright

> ().       :
> 
>        ,   .     .       ?


   3     2010 20 , 2011 30   2012 80 .         2012  .  ,   ,      ,       .   2 ,    -    - ""  ,     ,  2   "   - ...".     (. ),        .  -      . ,          .         2  ( )     ,     10%  .

----------


## sm151058

> .   1   . http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/


 ?  .

----------

!
          :
1.     
2. .  
3.     "       "
4.      3.6

   -      ? -      -    ...

----------


## Lightright

> ?  .


    .

----------


## Lightright

> !
>           :
> 1.     
> 2. .  
> 3.     "       "
> 4.      3.6
> 
>    -      ? -      -    ...


       .        9-,   9- .  " ,     ".             . 3     4   ,      " ,     ".     ,           .

----------

> 2  ( )     ,     10%  .


      4  .     : "  4 ,         . /     .
                ,       2-       . "
  27.02.2013.  
-   " "     ?

----------


## Lightright

> 4  .     : "  4 ,         . /     .
>                 ,       2-       . "
>   27.02.2013.  
> -   " "     ?


    2    .            2 .    13      ,   10%  .       .

----------


## lenski

,,        16  6%   ?

----------

> 16  6%   ?

----------


## Marian

,        -    .      - ,     1,5.          ? ..       202,      212?      -6-3 (,   1- ,    )?

----------

> ,        -    .      - ,     1,5.          ? ..       202,      212?      -6-3 (,   1- ,    )?


,  .

----------


## sm151058

" ,          ,.. (       )."
  4-  2012 .
  2013 .      2013 . 
 .
  1-  (   2013 ).      2012 ?

----------

> " ,          ,.. (       )."
>   4-  2012 .
>   2013 .      2013 . 
>  .
>   1-  (   2013 ).      2012 ?


      PFR-700-Y-2012  2013 ?

----------


## sm151058

> PFR-700-Y-2012  2013 ?


PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-

----------


## sm151058

?  ,  "- <>
  <>1</> 
  </>"?

      ?
  1  -  1, 2, 4, 10.     ?

----------


## artbuh

:Dezl:       ...
, ,     ?
 2012     (  ).
     " ",    " ".
 : "   -6-3 (  )     л, л  л   -                 240,241, 231, 232, 233  -1,  ,  4 .   6-3: 5767191,  -1: 10645251,61" 
: 5767191 -   ,    .
 10645251,61 -    ,   .
   :  231, 232  232  -1 -   ,        !               "              -6-3 ?????? :EEK!: 
  -  ...  ,   :Dezl: 

..              ,     "" !

----------

!
     ,   "  : -6-3 - 114000,00  - 90000,00".  ""  90000?   ,

----------


## Good

.  ..., ,     .   1  2011 .    2  2011 . - ...
   2280 .    (  1  2011 .       2280      ) .     .  ,   6-2   ( )        2280 .  ??? (((
, ,  ...   3  ......((
   6-2   2  2011 .        1  2011    2280 .  .   2   6-2 -   2  2011 .   6-2 -      1  2011 . ?     ?

----------


## Good

6-3     ,  ...               ,     6-3      ...  ...    ((    ..((

----------

.?

----------

-1  15.02.13  2012

----------


## 28

,      2012.      ,       (      ).   ,      "  ".       6-2 (   .)   .        ? !!!

----------

http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/

----------

> 2    .            2 .    13      ,   10%  .       .


      , ..     ,   .             .   ,           .  .       ,    .
     ?

----------


## Lightright

"    ".     ,     , .      ,    .     ?     .           100  (     ,    ).         .               . http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/

----------


## Lightright

,         . http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/pam_szv6/

----------

,  ,

----------


## Lightright

,     .    ,         ,     . ,    ,     .          ,  3 ,     ,    ,  .

----------

> ,         . http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/pam_szv6/


   -?        .         ,    .

----------


## Lightright

> -?        .         ,    .


      ?

----------

.      .      ,     . 

!      .

----------

> 100  (     ,    ).         .               . http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/


      2012    (** !).          +0.56  .       . 
  \       ,      ,     ,   .

----------

**,  +0,56 -  ,  - .

----------

> **,  +0,56 -  ,  - .


  , .      .  0.56 .   . 

    .   CheckXML,    CheckXML .

----------

**,      ?

    (++).        .       ? 
,  ,      ,   ...

----------


## 2007

> 0.56 .   .


  ?    .

----------

> **,      ?
> 
>     (++).        .       ? 
> ,  ,      ,   ...


,   ,  " .   ,    .   ".   ?      -   ,       "" ,       :Angy man:

----------

> ?    .


2007,  .          ,   0,56.

----------


## CPA

!    3-      ,     (4- )    -6-2    ?       . ?

----------


## Lightright

> 2012    (** !).          +0.56  .       . 
>   \       ,      ,     ,   .


        .          .

----------


## saigak

- ,       5    ?

----------

*saigak*,      6.40.75  22.03.2013.
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_komi/employer_soft/8288.html
 -1 .     ,  " .       -1 2013."

----------


## echinaceabel

"                ,                ( )"
(.      21.03.2013 N 95)
  ( -2)
       :
-  ,      ,      , -  , ,      (       12.11.2009 N 895);
-   ()      I  2013  (       28.12.2012 N 638).
   -  ,           . :Wow:

----------

> *saigak*,      6.40.75  22.03.2013.
> http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_komi/employer_soft/8288.html
>  -1 .     ,  " .       -1 2013."


,     ?     .

    -1     5   ,

----------


## lubezniy

.        .         SPU_ORB.

----------


## saigak

*lubezniy*,    5   ?

----------


## lubezniy

-  .      ,       .

----------


## saigak

*lubezniy*, . ....

----------

> .        .         SPU_ORB.


  .  . , ,

----------


## 2

.    -       2012.  :Lupa:     ...

----------


## Lightright

> .    -       2012.     ...


  ?                     ? .

----------


## MikleV

!

,  1  2.5.64.3    CheckXML-UFA 1.2.80  29.03.2013

-     .....

,  ...      ...

  :-(

----------

,  -1   2012    ( )    150,    -1  1  2013     (  100) ?
      2010  25.03.13,    , .
      7.7,     ,  -1  .
   , -  .

----------

** , .

     " ",       .

----------


## gabriel20061

!
 ,   -1,       

***50:    1-  _______________2013_  ...

	  .    (    ). 
  : .

	 <1>0.00</1>
           1  "         "

    6%,   52.       ,     ((   ...

 -1

----------


## FrezyGrant

> ,   -1,       
> 
> ***50:    1-  _______________2013_  ...
> 
> 	  .    (    ). 
>   : .
> 
> 	 <1>0.00</1>
>            1  "         "


     ,    .   .

----------

> ,    .   .


          (  52).
 ,  -   .

   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  ,   :
   -6-4:
***50:       .
   .    (        ).  
 <________> 
 14 
 61 
 .   . 
  -   
   0 
. 
 1 
 0 

 -1:
***50:       .
   .    (        ).  
 <_______________2013_> 
 14 
 109 
 .   . 
  -   
   0 
. 
 1 
 0

  ?     .

----------

.      .

----------

> *yante*
> !  ? 
> 
> **
> )
> 
> 
> 
>   ...
> ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> 20 -


 :Wink:

----------

> ,   :
>    -6-4:
> ***50:       .
>    .    (        ).  
>  <________> 
>  14 
>  61 
>  .   . 
>   -   
> ...


  ,   heckXML+2 2013  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   -   -  ,     heckXML.

----------

> -   -  ,     heckXML.


, heckXML .

----------


## echinaceabel

> , heckXML .


,       .
 - , , !   ! () :Big Grin:

----------

> ,       .
>  - , , !   ! ()


    -  .

----------


## echinaceabel

,  :

 -     
** 
*1  * ,     50                          I  2013 .     15  2013 .  ,    .

----------

1-  2013 ,     15%,  .

----------

-1

----------


## minavi

> 1-  2013 ,     15%,  .


    .  -  -1      ,    .

----------


## 24

....

----------

1  2013 .
   ,    .   ,    ,   .  ,     . -   ?    ?

----------

17.7     ( )        ,    29.03.
  -   .        ,  ,         .

----------

,    . 1 .      . ,  -   ...   :  .       .  :Frown:

----------

"" ,  //  /.
  .

----------


## lubezniy

-2013   .

----------


## 1983

.

----------

:

      1 . 2013   ,     . 

,   1  2013    ,        ( )        I  2013           .
            ,  (),              ,    ,         01.04.1996   ()      .
              .
       (  ).        ,   ,     , :    1 . 2013..
 ,         ,   2       .
  ,      ,  ()       Ȼ  1  2013      :
	 ;
	CheckUfa;
	   ;
	CheckXML;
	  (Provdoc);
	   .
 ,          ,       ( ,  ,  ,    ..),    ,     .

,     ?      -      ?

----------


## 2

> ?                     ? .


  .         " "  . -   .

----------


## gabriel20061

> ,    .   .


 .   ,    .

----------


## .

1   .

----------

